# 2018 Missouri Morels



## tommyjosh

2018 Missouri Morels


----------



## jmerx

We r finally getting some good rain now!


----------



## tommyjosh

jmerx said:


> We r finally getting some good rain now!


Ya looked at the forecast was looking really warm now it's cooling down


----------



## Jbarr

I heard that someone in SW Missouri has already found “a” morel? They posted a picture on FB with a copy of Missouri Conservation Magazine with today’s date.


----------



## tommyjosh

Jbarr said:


> I heard that someone in SW Missouri has already found “a” morel? They posted a picture on FB with a copy of Missouri Conservation Magazine with today’s date.


I know some one did that last year on this date


----------



## tommyjosh

Jbarr said:


> I heard that someone in SW Missouri has already found “a” morel? They posted a picture on FB with a copy of Missouri Conservation Magazine with today’s date.


Here’s the link to the video


----------



## sustainable forager

I know this guy I hadn't seen a new post for this year though...he said the early find from last year was an open south facing slope, probably a freak occurrence and he didn't seem to find many after that


----------



## tommyjosh

sustainable forager said:


> I know this guy I hadn't seen a new post for this year though...he said the early find from last year was an open south facing slope, probably a freak occurrence and he didn't seem to find many after that


Mabye I guess someone did last year at this time


----------



## Jbarr

I had a REALLY good morel season last year (2017) here in North Central Arkansas. Found my first morel March 18th and my last on April 10th. I don’t ever count them but I know without a doubt that all together I could have filled a wheelbarrow. I have had my most abundant finds around sycamore & cedar trees. Wishing you all a great morel season! Stay safe.


----------



## tommyjosh

Jbarr said:


> I had a REALLY good morel season last year (2017) here in North Central Arkansas. Found my first morel March 18th and my last on April 10th. I don’t ever count them but I know without a doubt that all together I could have filled a wheelbarrow. I have had my most abundant finds around sycamore & cedar trees. Wishing you all a great morel season! Stay safe.


Any tips for south west/ south central Missouri


----------



## Jbarr

I am actually not very far from Missouri. I am approx. 41 miles SW of Gainesville. 
Last year I found very few under Ash trees. But the year prior to that I found quite a few under many of the Ash trees I looked around on our property. I guess it’s just hit & miss. My neighbor finds black morels under dogwood trees. I have yet to look under dogwoods but will this year. However, I did find half free morels & black morels under wild cherry trees last year.


----------



## jean marie

I went out as soon as the rain ended today. I did see one mushroom but it wasn’t a morel.... The soil temperature in my area is still in the 40’s. No mayapple foliage or redbud flowers yet. It was mid-March last year before I found the first one. A couple more weeks is better than a couple more months. Will just be happy that winter is over .


----------



## jean marie

Anyone ever hunt Mark Twain National Forest?


----------



## tommyjosh

jean marie said:


> I went out as soon as the rain ended today. I did see one mushroom but it wasn’t a morel.... The soil temperature in my area is still in the 40’s. No mayapple foliage or redbud flowers yet. It was mid-March last year before I found the first one. A couple more weeks is better than a couple more months. Will just be happy that winter is over .


Shouldn’t be to long


----------



## kb

Jean M., I would not know what to look for down in MT. Seems like so much oak/hickory compared to where i am. At least the hills seem that way. I never find much in those type timbers. Do you hunt certain trees down there? I could see the rivers if they have maples, cottonwoods or other stuff. Cedars work great in Ok. and Kan. but i have never had much luck with them in N. Mo.


----------



## jean marie

My BEST finds have been around sycamores, next would be cedars, then ash. I find that sycamores in my area are great producers. With wild black cherry trees for half free & blacks. I can say that my most abundant finds are in low lying areas that drain very well. I live in an area that has lots of low water crossings. I drive through 5 just to get home. Lots of sycamores near the creeks & lots of cedars in the very rocky areas.


----------



## plump peasant

We watch what's happening in Missouri and then start getting excited for our season in Illinois!


----------



## jmerx

Jean I hunt them type of areas and it' tiff. I' not up on all my trees and for some reason motels r tuff for me to find spots. I can all other mushrooms but the morel is a tough one for me. Last year I found enough I was able to get good looks at trees to see where they were growing I believe one tree was an oak of some sort really not sure of the other trees I find them on top of the hills and the bottom of the Hills there's a tree that has a light colored bark that looks like little squares not sure what that tree is but if you walk up to 1 it's almost guarantee that there's at least one morel.


----------



## jmerx

Sorry about the grammar I was talk texting.


----------



## jean marie

Sycamores are very easy to identify. (Google for picture). Ash I identify by the greenish moss or algae that appears on the bark. Google the bark of an ash tree and you will get a better idea of what I am referring to.


----------



## DirtyDog

Ready for a good season here in Missouri this year. Last few years have been sub par. Weather is looking good.


----------



## Mick treks

DirtyDog said:


> Ready for a good season here in Missouri this year. Last few years have been sub par. Weather is looking good.


It certainly is. I was looking out the window today wistfully and thinking that maybe, just maybe, there would be a few early ones. Time to lace up the boots and grab the basket.


----------



## jmerx

jean marie said:


> Sycamores are very easy to identify. (Google for picture). Ash I identify by the greenish moss or algae that appears on the bark. Google the bark of an ash tree and you will get a better idea of what I am referring to.


I know the sycamore and now I think I know the ash just by what u said. I thought them were elms with the moss but no I guess?


----------



## jmerx

I was wondering if any of u hunt other shrooms . I know jean does but u other peeps r missing out on some good eats?!


----------



## jean marie

Also Ash tree bark resembles grating with a diamond shaped pattern.


----------



## kb

ash also has a very distinct branching pattern once you have looked at them enough. i am still lucky enough to have some elm up my way, so they come first in the hills. in bottoms its cottonwood, sycamore, and river maples


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> ash also has a very distinct branching pattern once you have looked at them enough. i am still lucky enough to have some elm up my way, so they come first in the hills. in bottoms its cottonwood, sycamore, and river maples


What are river maples


----------



## kb

just the silver and red maple that you find along many rivers in parts of the midwest. No dead tree needed but it has something to do with the roots. some years they are useless or spotty. in 2003 in iowa a person could do #30 plus a day easy on many rivers. Other years nothing, some spots are better than others.  Just walk a short section if they are on you will know it quick. then let me know!


----------



## jmerx

We got about 2 weeks left!!!


----------



## jimana143

jean marie said:


> Anyone ever hunt Mark Twain National Forest?


Yes, we do. That’s our hunting place.


----------



## tommyjosh

jimana143 said:


> Yes, we do. That’s our hunting place.


We tried a little west of there early in the year and not much luck.


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> just the silver and red maple that you find along many rivers in parts of the midwest. No dead tree needed but it has something to do with the roots. some years they are useless or spotty. in 2003 in iowa a person could do #30 plus a day easy on many rivers. Other years nothing, some spots are better than others. Just walk a short section if they are on you will know it quick. then let me know!


Good to know!


----------



## stormer

tommyjosh said:


> 2018 Missouri Morels


Just looked back in my pics from last year. We found the first of the year on March 21st here in Blue Springs..2-3 weeks for central/northern MO


----------



## stormer




----------



## tommyjosh

stormer said:


> Just looked back in my pics from last year. We found the first of the year on March 21st here in Blue Springs..2-3 weeks for central/northern MO


Probably going to be a late year.


----------



## jmerx

stormer said:


> View attachment 3725


Were and when was that pic taken?


----------



## stormer

jmerx said:


> Were and when was that pic taken?


March 21st in blue springs mo...recognize it?


----------



## DirtyDog

tommyjosh said:


> Probably going to be a late year.


I would say June or July would be about right


----------



## beagleboy

Nothing like young eyes, I had trouble seeing it with them pointing at it.


----------



## jmerx

Morels found in McDonald county and Barry county today!!!


----------



## stormer

jmerx said:


> Morels found in McDonald county and Barry county today!!!


No way


----------



## jmerx

They had a pic with the news paper


----------



## jmerx

I'm ganna c if I can post a pic


----------



## jmerx

It as thursday


----------



## tommyjosh

jmerx said:


> Morels found in McDonald county and Barry county today!!!


Yes 4 if them real exciting


----------



## Old Elm

Good to hear you're getting into some.


----------



## jmerx

Shoot I wish still to cold on my side that was something my wife found on another mushroom site


----------



## jmerx

They r on the warm.side of the state lol


----------



## DirtyDog

I do not think Morels grow in Missouri if they do I would think June or July would be the right time.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

tommyjosh said:


> Yes they do usually in late April is prime time


I'm pretty sure he was joking


----------



## jmerx

I usually start finding them mid to late march


----------



## Clint Beed

Here's to a great year everyone. Will be headed to Northern Missouri in a couple weeks to scope it out.


----------



## bev

wow that's cool


----------



## DirtyDog

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I'm pretty sure he was joking


LOL yes I was joking.......


----------



## jmerx

Dang looks like another 2 weeks for my area!!!


----------



## jmerx

I' trying to talk the wife into going Arkansas for some early shrooms next weekend!!!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

jmerx said:


> I' trying to talk the wife into going Arkansas for some early shrooms next weekend!!!


Oh Say, aren't you the guy that gets all the chantrels to? Did you find any black ones?


----------



## jmerx

Lol well I'm not sure if I'm the guy but I usually find alot of chants and lobsters thru the summer! No I didn' find any black last season was very poor for me. I don' think I even found 100 lb altogether. U do any good?


----------



## jimana143

Here’s to a lucky St. Patrick’s Day, little ones but still a morel!


----------



## jimana143

jimana143 said:


> Here’s to a lucky St. Patrick’s Day, little ones but still a morel!


Barry County in Southwest Mo.


----------



## jmerx

Awesome find jimana!


----------



## DirtyDog

jimana143 said:


> Here’s to a lucky St. Patrick’s Day, little ones but still a morel!


nice to see. The orange ting on top means it has been up for a few days. I hope you all get lucky and find some more. Nice thing about the cool weather is the ones that are up are chilling in the fridge for ya. Hope you fill your bags!


----------



## jimana143

DirtyDog said:


> nice to see. The orange ting on top means it has been up for a few days. I hope you all get lucky and find some more. Nice thing about the cool weather is the ones that are up are chilling in the fridge for ya. Hope you fill your bags!


They are too tiny I didn’t pick them. Not much for a mess anyway. Hopefully with the rain forecast for the next 2 days we might be finding more enough to make a mess. It’s just so exciting to see them and knowing that we should be expecting more in the next few days.
Good luck to you!


----------



## jimana143

jmerx said:


> Awesome find jimana!


Thank you! You will be finding them soon too. Good luck!


----------



## tommyjosh

jimana143 said:


> Here’s to a lucky St. Patrick’s Day, little ones but still a morel!


Should be starting soon


----------



## jimana143

tommyjosh said:


> Should be starting soon


They already started popping, more rain and warmer temps and there will be more in your naked of the woods.


----------



## jim33

Cool, glad to see you guys are starting. Ready to see you all start posting poundage! Good luck this year. 



jimana143 said:


> Here’s to a lucky St. Patrick’s Day, little ones but still a morel!


----------



## DirtyDog

Tommyjosh what part of the state are you in? I am in NWMO


----------



## Happyfarmerswife

Jbarr said:


> I heard that someone in SW Missouri has already found “a” morel? They posted a picture on FB with a copy of Missouri Conservation Magazine with today’s date.


I saw that as well! I’m in SEMO. Soon.....


----------



## Happyfarmerswife

jimana143 said:


> Yes, we do. That’s our hunting place.


We live in the Mark Twain National Forest. We've not had luck here....at least so far!


----------



## jmerx

Happyfarmerswife I'm in se jeff county were r u located?


----------



## Happyfarmerswife

jean marie said:


> Anyone ever hunt Mark Twain National Forest?


We live in the MTNF. No luck here for us. Always seems to dry.


----------



## jmerx

Happyfarmerswife how close are you to The Rivers down there?


----------



## jmerx

Oh and ur username is awesome!


----------



## Happyfarmerswife

jmerx said:


> Happyfarmerswife how close are you to The Rivers down there?


We have creeks all through our property including Big Brushy. 1/2 mile from Black River. We're surrounded on three side by MTNF and forth side by Big Brushy.


----------



## Happyfarmerswife

jmerx said:


> Oh and ur username is awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## Happyfarmerswife

jmerx said:


> Happyfarmerswife I'm in se jeff county were r u located?


South of Piedmont.


----------



## stormer

Went out today. A lot more green here East of kc. Found a couple new shrooms (not a morel) and what used to be an arrowhead...ground temp at 4 inches here is 49°...anytime now.


----------



## tommyjosh

DirtyDog said:


> Tommyjosh what part of the state are you in? I am in NWMO


I’m in Minneosta but make annual trips to see Missouri


----------



## tommyjosh

stormer said:


> Went out today. A lot more green here East of kc. Found a couple new shrooms (not a morel) and what used to be an arrowhead...ground temp at 4 inches here is 49°...anytime now.


The SE part of Missouri is in 52-54 degrees


----------



## DirtyDog

Man I have spots around springburg I wish I could get to......4 hours away...sigh


----------



## jmerx

U should have a good area then sound like alot of water


----------



## tommyjosh

Almost time


----------



## jmerx

About 10 more !


----------



## tommyjosh

jmerx said:


> About 10 more !


Yea about 2 more weeks then things will really get going


----------



## stormer

They will be up saturday


----------



## tommyjosh

stormer said:


> They will be up saturday


Where are you from (general area)


----------



## jmerx

West I bet


----------



## jmerx

I'm as for east as u can go


----------



## stormer

Im in blue springs..East of kc 20 miles


----------



## tommyjosh

stormer said:


> Im in blue springs..East of kc 20 miles


We go south of there by Joplin last year was not real good


----------



## stormer

Yeah. South gets pretty rocky. I think this year will be way better than the last couple years. 2 inches of rain here in the last 48 hours and forecast highs around 70 for the end of the week means head to the closest river access and start walking


----------



## jmerx

Well I just ordered some hen and comb tooth plugs. We will c how they do!


----------



## tommyjosh

stormer said:


> Yeah. South gets pretty rocky. I think this year will be way better than the last couple years. 2 inches of rain here in the last 48 hours and forecast highs around 70 for the end of the week means head to the closest river access and start walking


Last year was very bad lots of rain and average year gets good hopes


----------



## eternalsunking

Hello everyone. I hunt in Indiana but I'm thinking about a spur of the moment trip to Ozark to see my uncle. I'm tinkering with the idea of trying to hunt a patch of woods in the area, maybe down by Sparta. Would any of you have a recommendation for the area? Would anybody be will to team up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## stormer

Went to my early spot today. Turned into an arrowhead hunt again.


----------



## Old Elm

stormer said:


> Went to my early spot today. Turned into an arrowhead hunt again.


I'd Poop my pants finding something that precious!!
I know an old timer up here who hunts em every year, always see him out after the flooding goes down on the river.
Pretty neat.


----------



## deleted

jmerx said:


> I' trying to talk the wife into going Arkansas for some early shrooms next weekend!!!


Try reverse psychology, tell her she Cant go no matter how hard she cries and begs...and you have no idea who that person was that sent those text's last week...
works every time...


----------



## jmerx

vern said:


> Try reverse psychology, tell her she Cant go no matter how hard she cries and begs...and you have no idea who that person was that sent those text's last week...
> works every time...


Lolol well I just found out we do t have anything going this weekend so it just might happen!


----------



## jmerx

stormer said:


> Went to my early spot today. Turned into an arrowhead hunt again.


Here r a few I found over the years!


----------



## jmerx

My yellow one is the same shape but alittle rougher


----------



## DirtyDog

Just look for the tell tale white branches and the HUGE leaves.. Also because of the large leaves often times you won't see morel until they are bigger after they have grown above the leaves.


----------



## DirtyDog

On ash tress X marks the spot


----------



## DirtyDog

Young cottonwood








older cottonwood, will not have the white part leaves are the same


----------



## DirtyDog

Pretty sure I am going to find a morel or 2 here today. I am about to go look. I am 1 state north of you all. if I find some I will post here so crapworm can call me a lair as well. ( oh never mind, he can't see my post as I blocked Mr. negativity.








caught this one hand fishing, I filled it with lead sinkers and turned it in, 4 inches long and weighed 1700 pounds.


----------



## DirtyDog

something went badly wrong with my trap....


----------



## jean marie

stormer said:


> Went to my early spot today. Turned into an arrowhead hunt again.


I think it’s awesome to find one and hold it in my hand. I wonder what the native was like that made it and how long ago it was in that makers hand.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

stormer said:


> Went to my early spot today. Turned into an arrowhead hunt again.


Stormer - that's awesome! If you've never been to the Glore Museum in St. Joe, they have an incredible collection of arrowheads and other artifacts. Wife and I live near Ft Osage High School, we hunt the river bluffs near here but never seem to find any arrowheads.
Holler if you're free to meet up and hunt either arrowheads or morels!


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

DirtyDog said:


> something went badly wrong with my trap....


DirtyDog, that's incredibly impressive. Is that Iowa? If so, what part? Or...are you just yankin our chain?


----------



## stormer

MO ShroomSniper said:


> Stormer - that's awesome! If you've never been to the Glore Museum in St. Joe, they have an incredible collection of arrowheads and other artifacts. Wife and I live near Ft Osage High School, we hunt the river bluffs near here but never seem to find any arrowheads.
> Holler if you're free to meet up and hunt either arrowheads or morels!


Found this just south of wellington tonight...I walked West of the sibley river access yesterday..found a few flakes and some tirillium


----------



## stormer

jean marie said:


> I think it’s awesome to find one and hold it in my hand. I wonder what the native was like that made it and how long ago it was in that makers hand.


If you go off the arrowhead identification site...it' anywhere between 1300 and 3000 bc


----------



## jmerx

The 2 darker ones I found in the fox river


----------



## DirtyDog

MO ShroomSniper said:


> DirtyDog, that's incredibly impressive. Is that Iowa? If so, what part? Or...are you just yankin our chain?


Texas


----------



## jmerx

Ok the wife and I r going southwest in hope to spot r first shrooms!


----------



## jmerx

When' the last time u guys had rain down there???


----------



## ksalmon

Looks like its time to get the fly rod out and head to the Roaring River. Great scenery and fishing. Might even get lucky and find a few shrooms.


----------



## tommyjosh

ksalmon said:


> Looks like its time to get the fly rod out and head to the Roaring River. Great scenery and fishing. Might even get lucky and find a few shrooms.


Went there last year and didn't find any


----------



## stormer

tommyjosh said:


> Went there last year and didn't find any


I do the last weekend of April every year on the current from Montauk to Akers. Trout and shrooms everywhere


----------



## Jamesh




----------



## tommyjosh

stormer said:


> I do the last weekend of April every year on the current from Montauk to Akers. Trout and shrooms everywhere


What trees were you looking for


----------



## Tamalama

stormer said:


> They will be up saturday


I'm with you Stormer. I'm going to do some scouting tomorrow and hope for a few early birds.


----------



## Tamalama

jmerx said:


> I was wondering if any of u hunt other shrooms . I know jean does but u other peeps r missing out on some good eats?!


Jmerx....what others do you hunt? I've always wanted to try to find diff kinds but I feel I need a seasoned person to help me identify them.


----------



## Already Gone

Jamesh said:


> View attachment 3993


Hey Moe, look - a whisker trout!


----------



## FREE Morel Removal Svc.

jmerx said:


> When' the last time u guys had rain down there???


check weather.gov


----------



## FREE Morel Removal Svc.

Temps are getting about right. Will be time to find more morels soon


----------



## FREE Morel Removal Svc.

This might help 
https://water.weather.gov/precip/


----------



## jmerx

Tamalama said:


> Jmerx....what others do you hunt? I've always wanted to try to find diff kinds but I feel I need a seasoned person to help me identify them.


Most of the popular ones mainly


----------



## jmerx

What county r u in tam?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

jmerx said:


> What county r u in tam?


Did ya catch any yet jmerx?? Good luck to you!


----------



## Tamalama

jmerx said:


> What county r u in tam?


I'm in Kansas


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Tamalama said:


> I'm in Kansas


Follow the yellow brick road....... to yellow morels! Ha Ha


----------



## stormer

Down there ..usually around cedars


----------



## stormer

Went out today..woods look great. Found some other mushrooms growing, anytime now


----------



## kb

stormer,, I'm up in NW. Mo. Just wanted to ask in case i ever go down to the ozarks for a hunt. Was that on cedar by the river or just anywhere? Never hunted with much luck any spots in Mo. south of the MO. R. Appreciate any info. you could shed on the subject. Up here its elm and ash in the hills mostly and cottons, maples, and syc. in the bottoms. At least that is where i look. I rarely see them on cedar up here but I will admit I am not always looking around them either. T-josh, you hunt anything other than elm up in your neck of the woods?


----------



## jean marie

I found babies today in Marion County Arkansas!


----------



## br5

stormer said:


> Down there ..usually around cedars


Park ranger at Mammoth Cave told me they hunt cedars. I've never even looked around them. Do you find large patches or a few here and there?


----------



## rick

br5 said:


> Park ranger at Mammoth Cave told me they hunt cedars. I've never even looked around them. Do you find large patches or a few here and there?


I hunt private land near Mammoth Cave National Park and have hunted the PARK also but have found very few under cedars but I’ve also heard that they can be found under cedars.


----------



## stormer

I live in blue springs. 8 miles south of the mo river. I used to only hunt elms and ash, but over the years I've decided 1 thing. I have no idea how to figure out where they grow. I find them here in the kc metro under cedars too..along with elm,ash,sycamore,cottonwood,cherry,oak,maple...once I found 1 huge yellow in the middle of a field more than 100 yards from the nearest tree. The last few years I just started going where no ne else will. Seem to always find them there. I only hunt southern Mo once a year


----------



## br5

rick said:


> I hunt private land near Mammoth Cave National Park and have hunted the PARK also but have found very few under cedars but I’ve also heard that they can be found under cedars.


Wondered about that when he told me. Don't think he was pulling my leg, but a lot of times I've found them by a certain tree and spotted the small dead elm close to it.


----------



## br5

stormer said:


> I live in blue springs. 8 miles south of the mo river. I used to only hunt elms and ash, but over the years I've decided 1 thing. I have no idea how to figure out where they grow. I find them here in the kc metro under cedars too..along with elm,ash,sycamore,cottonwood,cherry,oak,maple...once I found 1 huge yellow in the middle of a field more than 100 yards from the nearest tree. The last few years I just started going where no ne else will. Seem to always find them there. I only hunt southern Mo once a year


In a good year I'll find them by a variety of different trees. However I don't typically find the quanties I find around elms or apple trees. Don't take my comments as me being some type of master hunter or anything, but my quest is for the mother load so I normally don't spend a lot of time in an area fining singles or void of elms. I still get excited when I hunt 3 hours and come out with enough for a mess in the skillet though.


----------



## br5

jean marie said:


> I found babies today in Marion County Arkansas!


Looks like mid to late next week it will be on there. I'm in Indiana and this helps me team season.


----------



## DirtyDog

Yesterday in NWMO. We are getting close


----------



## rick

br5 said:


> Wondered about that when he told me. Don't think he was pulling my leg, but a lot of times I've found them by a certain tree and spotted the small dead elm close to it.


Exactly right. They can be popping up under the cedar but the host tree may be 10 feet away and it may be the tree that is producing the shrooms


----------



## joemoris

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 3913
> Almost time


Is that soil temps?


----------



## jmerx

The wife and I walked most the day here in the Ozark mountains and didn' see any


----------



## stormer

rick said:


> Exactly right. They can be popping up under the cedar but the host tree may be 10 feet away and it may be the tree that is producing the shrooms


I'l take a pic when I go to my cedar spot. It's about a 10 acre spot. All cedar except for the random hedge


----------



## kb

I know when i have picked them on cedar, it was the cedar. There were no other types of trees there. One of the biggest one day picks in my life was on cedar in the flint hills so I know there is some relationship. A good dead elm or cottonwood is still the gold standard for me in looking for the mother load, but I have learned to give many other things a good look just in case.


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> I know when i have picked them on cedar, it was the cedar. There were no other types of trees there. One of the biggest one day picks in my life was on cedar in the flint hills so I know there is some relationship. A good dead elm or cottonwood is still the gold standard for me in looking for the mother load, but I have learned to give many other things a good look just in case.


KB what is your favorite condition of cottonwoods? Hurt, dying,or alive?


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> stormer,, I'm up in NW. Mo. Just wanted to ask in case i ever go down to the ozarks for a hunt. Was that on cedar by the river or just anywhere? Never hunted with much luck any spots in Mo. south of the MO. R. Appreciate any info. you could shed on the subject. Up here its elm and ash in the hills mostly and cottons, maples, and syc. in the bottoms. At least that is where i look. I rarely see them on cedar up here but I will admit I am not always looking around them either. T-josh, you hunt anything other than elm up in your neck of the woods?


Nope except for cottonwoods sometimes


----------



## supplyguy1973

kb said:


> I know when i have picked them on cedar, it was the cedar. There were no other types of trees there. One of the biggest one day picks in my life was on cedar in the flint hills so I know there is some relationship. A good dead elm or cottonwood is still the gold standard for me in looking for the mother load, but I have learned to give many other things a good look just in case.


I find them in cedars all the time, one of my first motherloads came from them


----------



## jmerx

I never found them under cedars!


----------



## tommyjosh

Do you guys usually find them in the riverbottoms or hills?


----------



## tommyjosh

jmerx said:


> I never found them under cedars!


What part of the state are you from


----------



## stormer

jmerx said:


> I never found them under cedars!


I hadn't either until I started looking there...look at all those guys findi


tommyjosh said:


> What part of the state are you from


Me?


----------



## stormer

tommyjosh said:


> What part of the state are you from


East of Kansas city 25 miles


----------



## stormer

I 


stormer said:


> East of Kansas city 25 miles


Hunt all environments. Found a lot in the ditches along gravel roads. I hunt along the Missouri river early, hilly country that's solid timber(look everywhere). Fence rows right next to subdivisions. Public conservation. Field edges....creek bottoms.....


----------



## tommyjosh

stormer said:


> I hadn't either until I started looking there...look at all those guys findi
> 
> Me?


No but now that you ask sure


----------



## LJ62

tommyjosh said:


> 2018 Missouri Morels


Any one finding any in Kansas yet? Ft Riley/Junction City area?


----------



## LJ62

Has anyone heard of any sightings or findings in Ft.Riley/Junction City area?


----------



## jmerx

I am an hour south of St Louis but hunt all over Missouri I go north Missouri South Missouri Mid Missouri most of my luck are field edges along Creeks or Rivers found a few on top of the Hills but mostly field edges I have a hard time with morels but I can find all the other mushrooms throughout the year that are edible pretty easy


----------



## tommyjosh

LJ62 said:


> Any one finding any in Kansas yet? Ft Riley/Junction City area?


Nope not yet


----------



## LFKhunter

LJ62 said:


> Has anyone heard of any sightings or findings in Ft.Riley/Junction City area?


A bit early i think, Im in Lawrence .Went out scouting around a bit last couple days, not expecting much .We are getting some rain, just need a little sun now and i think we will be good . My guess is just after Easter we will start finding them.


----------



## fisherman

It has been too cool. It might bet another week or more.


----------



## stormer

Looks like Arkansas and Oklahoma are hitting their prime time. Ground temp here has gone back down to 49 with minor flooding


----------



## jean marie

I picked one morel yesterday. All the others were way to small. And yes I ate it with eggs this morning.


----------



## jmerx

jean marie said:


> I picked one morel yesterday. All the others were way to small. And yes I ate it with eggs this morning.


Nice find jean I'm ganna start looking around next weekend here in my spots


----------



## jasonl

getting close


----------



## jean marie

jmerx said:


> Nice find jean I'm ganna start looking around next weekend here in my spots


GOOD LUCK! HOPE YOUR FACE HURTS FROM SMILING OVER ALL THE MORELS YOU’VE FOUND!


----------



## tommyjosh

jean marie said:


> GOOD LUCK! HOPE YOUR FACE HURTS FROM SMILING OVER ALL THE MORELS YOU’VE FOUND!


Where are you from?


----------



## jean marie

Originally from Texas but I live in Yellville, Ar. How about you?


----------



## tommyjosh

jean marie said:


> Originally from Texas but I live in Yellville, Ar. How about you?


Minneosta but make trips to missouri


----------



## kb

dirty d, cottonwoods are weird. Actually my favorite cottonwood is a field of year old stumps. Most people never know they are there, I watch those bottoms farmers real close. These days finding a quarter section of cut cottons is very hard. But without that, any damaged cottonwood is good. Even live ones can be good. But like an elm, new dead is best. Way early in N. Kansas anywhere. Stormer, I am with you, morels grow in weird places. Found some in a plowed field once, and in the middle of a grass field. Neither had any tree close. But wandering around cornfields and pastures is not real productive percentage wise, so I stick to the big hitters mostly.


----------



## Morelofthestory402

kb said:


> dirty d, cottonwoods are weird. Actually my favorite cottonwood is a field of year old stumps. Most people never know they are there, I watch those bottoms farmers real close. These days finding a quarter section of cut cottons is very hard. But without that, any damaged cottonwood is good. Even live ones can be good. But like an elm, new dead is best. Way early in N. Kansas anywhere. Stormer, I am with you, morels grow in weird places. Found some in a plowed field once, and in the middle of a grass field. Neither had any tree close. But wandering around cornfields and pastures is not real productive percentage wise, so I stick to the big hitters mostly.


----------



## Morelofthestory402

They really do grow in some off the wall places. These 3 took up camp in my brother's garage last year.Be interested to see if they return this year. I've found some in landscape mulch beds before. My biggest load to date in 4 years of hunting was 15 primo yellow lbs I cornered up against I'm guessing a recently fallen cottonwood in a river bottom


----------



## kb

yeah those tipped over cottons work well to. after floods and a wind storm there are usually a few of those. Sometimes you get to pick them right out of the root ball.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

tommyjosh said:


> Minneosta but make trips to missouri


Tommy, when are you going on your first hunt? Will you be in MN or another state?


----------



## tommyjosh

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Tommy, when are you going on your first hunt? Will you be in MN or another state?


Probaly northern missouri


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> dirty d, cottonwoods are weird. Actually my favorite cottonwood is a field of year old stumps. Most people never know they are there, I watch those bottoms farmers real close. These days finding a quarter section of cut cottons is very hard. But without that, any damaged cottonwood is good. Even live ones can be good. But like an elm, new dead is best. Way early in N. Kansas anywhere. Stormer, I am with you, morels grow in weird places. Found some in a plowed field once, and in the middle of a grass field. Neither had any tree close. But wandering around cornfields and pastures is not real productive percentage wise, so I stick to the big hitters mostly.


Thank you KB.


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> yeah those tipped over cottons work well to. after floods and a wind storm there are usually a few of those. Sometimes you get to pick them right out of the root ball.


Love me some root balls, There used to be a dude on here who called himself "Rootball Willy" some of yawl will remember him.


----------



## kb

old RootBall Willy! Not heard from him in years, hope he's OK. What a classic name, if i recall right he was up somewhere in Nebraska near the river. He used to find plenty and tell good stories. You are welcome DD. Tommy i would say its going to be at least a couple more weeks before any big morel finds down here, maybe a little sooner in some spots. It's supposed to get down in the 20's Easter, and the sun has hardly shone in a week. Are temps are running about a week behind i would say. I don't know what the soil temp. sites say but the ground is cold.


----------



## stormer

This is my early tree. Late year, may apples just coming up. Soil temperature this morning was still 48. This may be a great year once it starts if the freeze isn't too bad on sunday


----------



## stormer

Here's the tree. Dead sycamore


----------



## NickS

Went out north of St. Louis at my secret spot today and saw nothing. Still to cold but I’ll be out as much as I can til I find some


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> old RootBall Willy! Not heard from him in years, hope he's OK. What a classic name, if i recall right he was up somewhere in Nebraska near the river. He used to find plenty and tell good stories. You are welcome DD. Tommy i would say its going to be at least a couple more weeks before any big morel finds down here, maybe a little sooner in some spots. It's supposed to get down in the 20's Easter, and the sun has hardly shone in a week. Are temps are running about a week behind i would say. I don't know what the soil temp. sites say but the ground is cold.


Yea I believe he was from Nebraska. And he did have good stories and BIG HAULS. I walked some bottoms last weekend and found some false morels that were at the size of tennis balls and also saw a lot of new blow downs which has me really excited. I have a friend who puts a big ole boot print in any root balls he sees just to let anyone behind him know he has already been there already!


----------



## stormer

Other fresh fungi (Turkey foot?)...anytime now


----------



## supplyguy1973

St Francois county yesterday


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> St Francois county yesterday


Ur close to me


----------



## jmerx

I' in southeast jeff county


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> St Francois county yesterday


What type of area did u find them in?


----------



## thrill

I'm in Perry county, think I might have to go have a look this weekend now.


----------



## BrianBurjo

NickS said:


> Went out north of St. Louis at my secret spot today and saw nothing. Still to cold but I’ll be out as much as I can til I find some


Hey nick s I’m new to mushroom hunting and from St. Louis area .. south county... any tips or public areas u wouldn’t mind sharing...


----------



## jean marie

Went out late this evening, picked a few. I was kind of disappointed. With all the rain we’ve had these past couple of days, the morels that were up before the rain are beginning to rot. Especially the ones growing beneath the leaf litter. A few of the stems on some were already turning rust orange. I uncovered quite a few in hopes of saving them from an early death. Lol


----------



## FREE Morel Removal Svc.

stormer said:


> Other fresh fungi (Turkey foot?)...anytime now


Do you mean Turkey "Tail". Not sure if these are or not from the pics. Looks similar but there are several that do. Here's a good page about ID-ing them; http://www.mushroomexpert.com/trametes_versicolor.html


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> What type of area did u find them in?


Mostly bottom areas, sandy soil.


----------



## jmerx

Ok thx for the info


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Mostly bottom areas, sandy soil.


Have u ever looked in hawn?


----------



## jimana143

What a great way to spend a special day out in the woods and found this first batch of blacks yesterday on my birthday.


----------



## jean marie

jimana143 said:


> What a great way to spend a special day out in the woods and found this first batch of blacks yesterday on my birthday.


Well HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## jmerx

jimana143 said:


> What a great way to spend a special day out in the woods and found this first batch of blacks yesterday on my birthday.


Man nice I have a spot real close to that i. Ganna have to check it out


----------



## tommyjosh

Starting in sw missouri


----------



## MO-relhunter

Hope we get some sun tomorrow


----------



## jean marie

MO-relhunter said:


> Hope we get some sun tomorrow


Amen to that!


----------



## lookinundercowpattys

Supposed to just seems like were on the cusp of the cold weather front for at least the next week. But that puts us in a rain pattern. Could be worse and be in a warm dry start like the last 2 years. Lol looks like we will ease into a 3-4 week season mid April to early may. If we stayed in the mod 40s at night itd be the perfect start. Just hope these freezes dont kill the first wave like last year.


----------



## DirtyDog

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 4162
> 
> Starting in sw missouri


Nice screen shot of our FB page (thank you for the plug!!), we update the map a couple times per week, we also have a soil temp map. we have 72,000 followers, come and follow us at *Missouri Morel Hunting* on FB. We are having a give away of a very nice ?????? Can not tell you yet but you have to be a follower to be able to enter. It will be very cool, this I can tell you.


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Have u ever looked in hawn?


Never been hunting there. I always want to go but I have too many places around here when they start popping.


----------



## morelsxs

jimana143 said:


> What a great way to spend a special day out in the woods and found this first batch of blacks yesterday on my birthday.


That should make for a "Happy Birthday" indeed.  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## kb

aint't that always the prob. supply guy. Once the season starts its run as fast as you can, I hate heat waves once they start.


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> aint't that always the prob. supply guy. Once the season starts its run as fast as you can, I hate heat waves once they start.


This year especially being how late it will be


----------



## kb

yeah, you might have to wait until June TJ. Funny there is a clear line in MO. where the warmer weather got them going. North of there to cold. Parts of Okla. are just getting into mid- season. Now we have another cold front, gonna be an old time spring.


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Never been hunting there. I always want to go but I have too many places around here when they start popping.


I hunt other shrooms there but never any luck with morels


----------



## jmerx

Haven' put much time in there in the spring


----------



## DirtyDog

Southern MO have no fear, I am on my way!


----------



## DirtyDog

I am going to make a drive south east, west, south of me and do some picking, I may even head into Oklahoma


----------



## kb

DD. what's your location?


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> DD. what's your location?


Kansas City MO. You probably know me as morel chef, I changed names this year because I had to create a new account


----------



## stormer

DirtyDog said:


> Kansas City MO. You probably know me as morel chef, I changed names this year because I had to create a new account


U think the freeze is going to screw things up here?


----------



## tommyjosh

stormer said:


> U think the freeze is going to screw things up here?


Mabye in SW Missouri some of the morels there have already started growing


----------



## DirtyDog

stormer said:


> U think the freeze is going to screw things up here?


no not a bit. It is still early here in KCMO, this cold snap will not last long enough. As for the south where they are already popping I think they will be just fine I have picked in the snow before. I would be more worried about heat than cold.


----------



## jmerx

1 to 3 inches of snow in my area that's what they r saying


----------



## stormer

jmerx said:


> 1 to 3 inches of snow in my area that's what they r saying


Yeah. Watching the kids pick up Easter eggs in the snow. Such a bummer..looks like arrowhead hunting for 1 more week


----------



## jmerx

stormer said:


> Yeah. Watching the kids pick up Easter eggs in the snow. Such a bummer..looks like arrowhead hunting for 1 more week


I think I found a piece the couple days ago it' been broke a couple times. I know someone that can look at it for me so until then I wait in wonder. I've only found a few in my life.


----------



## stormer

jmerx said:


> I think I found a piece the couple days ago it' been broke a couple times. I know someone that can look at it for me so until then I wait in wonder. I've only found a few in my life.


Post a pic


----------



## stormer

Found these yesterday


----------



## stormer

Morel season thus far


----------



## stormer

I kill to find a whole point right now


----------



## jmerx

stormer said:


> I kill to find a whole point right now


Find a river with sand bottom r a field


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

my best one for d this one and another next to each other!


----------



## jmerx

stormer said:


> Post a pic


The first pic is the one im not 100% about


----------



## stormer

jmerx said:


> The first pic is the one im not 100% about


Looks worked to me...crazy how it broke vertically too


----------



## jmerx

stormer said:


> Looks worked to me...crazy how it broke vertically too


My thought r it was hit by a disk when working the field.


----------



## jmerx

I think I might go bad and see if the other pieces r there


----------



## jmerx

Back*


----------



## kb

Nice to talk again Chef\DD. Don't think I spoke with you last year, or maybe I did. the season's go so fast. N. Mo and Iowa are setting up for a monster year i think.. As you said we will see what type of heat we get. Time to go south, I don't think the cold will be intense or long enough to get them down there but we will see. I was looking at a picture of boxes of morels my dad and I picked on May 6th in N. Kansas 20 years ago. Late springs can be monsters up here because early April and march are drier than late April and May. of course I like to always think I am going to hit another mother load year. I am interested in seeing how things turn out on the rivers in S. Mo. after the big floods last summer. Although it looks like they may flood again. Give me a call in Season DD we will figure out where that mother load is.. i assume you are talking to MK and Schroommate. Live Wire still kicking?


----------



## jmerx

my wife must love me!!! Came in the mail surprise!


----------



## jean marie

jmerx said:


> View attachment 4375
> View attachment 4376
> my wife must love me!!! Came in the mail surprise!


Definitely love lol


----------



## jmerx

A lady in Indiana made it by hand


----------



## jmerx

There was another one online for sale the blade was alittle different


----------



## jean marie

jmerx said:


> A lady in Indiana made it by hand


Awesome craftmanship


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> Nice to talk again Chef\DD. Don't think I spoke with you last year, or maybe I did. the season's go so fast. N. Mo and Iowa are setting up for a monster year i think.. As you said we will see what type of heat we get. Time to go south, I don't think the cold will be intense or long enough to get them down there but we will see. I was looking at a picture of boxes of morels my dad and I picked on May 6th in N. Kansas 20 years ago. Late springs can be monsters up here because early April and march are drier than late April and May. of course I like to always think I am going to hit another mother load year. I am interested in seeing how things turn out on the rivers in S. Mo. after the big floods last summer. Although it looks like they may flood again. Give me a call in Season DD we will figure out where that mother load is.. i assume you are talking to MK and Schroommate. Live Wire still kicking?


Kb we only spoke a couple of times last year, you told me about that filed in your home town where the cottonwoods had burned on the west side of the river and I couldn't find a way in without crossing private land. Which I wish had had because I think you ended up hitting it pretty good in there. We took the one road down to the levee but then it looked to be all private, lesson learned. I like these late (or normal) springs, depending on how you look at it as the picking always seems to be better in these kind of years.
I have spoke to MK recently but have not heard from Schroommate for several months, I think he has been working out in California for a big client and has been super busy.
Live wire is doing good, I spoke to him just a couple days ago and he is getting the fever as well. Check out the Morel he had erected in the corner of his property, I attached a pic.


----------



## tommyjosh

DirtyDog said:


> View attachment 4435
> View attachment 4435
> 
> Kb we only spoke a couple of times last year, you told me about that filed in your home town where the cottonwoods had burned on the west side of the river and I couldn't find a way in without crossing private land. Which I wish had had because I think you ended up hitting it pretty good in there. We took the one road down to the levee but then it looked to be all private, lesson learned. I like these late (or normal) springs, depending on how you look at it as the picking always seems to be better in these kind of years.
> I have spoke to MK recently but have not heard from Schroommate for several months, I think he has been working out in California for a big client and has been super busy.
> Live wire is doing good, I spoke to him just a couple days ago and he is getting the fever as well. Check out the Morel he had erected in the corner of his property, I attached a pic.


When ya from


----------



## kb

who me TJ, I am from the morel capital of, well at least NW. Mo., St. Joe. DD, those cottons were good but only 1 year. A lot of people hunt that spot, but I guess most of them didnt know those cottons all died in that fire, I was the only one picking on them. They looked too dead because they had dropped all their bark,but that was due to the fire. All the others were walking the sycamores. I walked into the parking lot at dark with close to 6 half bushel apple bags half full. DD, you were close and I think would have beat me there by about 4-6 hours. Weird. I drove over 400 miles a few years back to a spot that was close to the right spot, picked 1 lb, drove back a day later to the right spot a couple miles from the day before and picked close to 50 lb. Weird. I hear you may be able to do well in parts of Ok., they are getting big now. And yeah we are going to kill them this year in our usual spots, bring on all the cold and snow, i need some precip. in the Flint Hills.


----------



## kb

By the way,Leave it to Live Wire. Really do need a chain saw for that one. And DD, the truly desperate/stupid morel hunter would have swam up river, and floated them back on a log. I keep telling my wife I need a boat.


----------



## jmerx

ok so I need some help with my trees these r 2 of the trees I find morels by the top one has real smooth bark


----------



## eric h

New here has anyone found any morels near spfd mo


----------



## jmerx

Ues


----------



## jmerx

Yes


----------



## jmerx

The bottom half of the state is littered with finds


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> who me TJ, I am from the morel capital of, well at least NW. Mo., St. Joe. DD, those cottons were good but only 1 year. A lot of people hunt that spot, but I guess most of them didnt know those cottons all died in that fire, I was the only one picking on them. They looked too dead because they had dropped all their bark,but that was due to the fire. All the others were walking the sycamores. I walked into the parking lot at dark with close to 6 half bushel apple bags half full. DD, you were close and I think would have beat me there by about 4-6 hours. Weird. I drove over 400 miles a few years back to a spot that was close to the right spot, picked 1 lb, drove back a day later to the right spot a couple miles from the day before and picked close to 50 lb. Weird. I hear you may be able to do well in parts of Ok., they are getting big now. And yeah we are going to kill them this year in our usual spots, bring on all the cold and snow, i need some precip. in the Flint Hills.


Well I think we’re going to try nw Missouri this year


----------



## jmerx

Can anyone give me any clues on the trees I posted above I think the bottom tree is an Ash but would like to know for sure? Plz and thx


----------



## jmerx

a friend found these the other day in desoto


----------



## Leon the hunter

jmerx said:


> Can anyone give me any clues on the trees I posted above I think the bottom tree is an Ash but would like to know for sure? Plz and thx


Jmerx, where you from I am here in Springfield, so are you finding morals or just whats in the picture? If you want I would like to hunt with you sometime and learn anything I can. Kind of new to this schrooming.


----------



## yocham85

I don' think either of them trees are ash. Kinda hard to tell tho maybe one is a hickory of some sort.


----------



## jmerx

yocham85 said:


> I don' think either of them trees are ash. Kinda hard to tell tho maybe one is a hickory of some sort.


I' almost sure they aren' hickory but could be wrong


----------



## DirtyDog

jmerx said:


> View attachment 4456
> ok so I need some help with my trees these r 2 of the trees I find morels by the top one has real smooth bark
> View attachment 4457


Po


tommyjosh said:


> Well I think we’re going to try nw Missouri this year





tommyjosh said:


> Well I think we’re going to try nw Missouri this year


It is unfortunate that NW MO does not have morels that grow in the area. I mean as soon as you cross the Iowa or Nebraska line they just STOP!!! It is crazy I know, but true I promise....
*Seriously be careful as the tick that produces the heartland disease is very prolific in that part of the state and that is no BS>*


----------



## DirtyDog

jmerx said:


> View attachment 4456
> ok so I need some help with my trees these r 2 of the trees I find morels by the top one has real smooth bark
> View attachment 4457


Persimmon


----------



## jmerx

Leon the hunter said:


> Jmerx, where you from I am here in Springfield, so are you finding morals or just whats in the picture? If you want I would like to hunt with you sometime and learn anything I can. Kind of new to this schrooming.


Hey Leon has anyone told u u look like the guy off that duck commander show? Anyway I don' live near Springfield I'm just going off other post and the map on Facebook but if you don't mind traveling I don't mind showing you something about mushrooms other than morels I have a hard time with morels I only find a few year but would be more than happy to show you other mushrooms throughout the year let me know


----------



## jmerx

DirtyDog said:


> Persimmon


 r u talking about the bottom one? They r different trees


----------



## jmerx

Leon the hunter said:


> Jmerx, where you from I am here in Springfield, so are you finding morals or just whats in the picture? If you want I would like to hunt with you sometime and learn anything I can. Kind of new to this schrooming.


I' m in desoto but travel all over the area


----------



## yocham85

Yes with out looking at the tree my self I will guess bottom one small cotton wood and top may be a oak not sure tho.


----------



## jmerx

DirtyDog said:


> Persimmon


Also I don' think persimmon gets that big???


----------



## Morelofthestory402

jmerx said:


> View attachment 4462
> a friend found these the other day in desoto


Those are definitely false morels


----------



## yocham85

Yes I think dirty dog is right it is persimmon in and it's probley a male that don't put off fruit. There is one at my dad's house that's big but not tall. How tall is that tree?


----------



## yocham85

Yes them are the red false morels but I know a lot of folks who eat them.


----------



## DirtyDog

jmerx said:


> View attachment 4456
> ok so I need some help with my trees these r 2 of the trees I find morels by the top one has real smooth bark
> View attachment 4457


first pic is a persimmon, second pic is small cottonwood


----------



## DirtyDog

jmerx said:


> Also I don' think persimmon gets that big???


They can for sure get that big, here is one very similar in size


----------



## Leon the hunter

eric h said:


> New here has anyone found any morels near spfd mo


Eric hey I am in Springfield, give me a call if you want to go hunting I am not a pro but would like to learn more and two set of eyes are better then one, 693-7456.


----------



## Leon the hunter

jmerx said:


> r u talking about the bottom one? They r different trees


yes the bottom ruff barked tree is persimmon.


----------



## jmerx

Morelofthestory402 said:


> Those are definitely false morels


Yes I know they are false but alot of peeps I know also eat them I don't!


----------



## Leon the hunter

jmerx said:


> Hey Leon has anyone told u u look like the guy off that duck commander show? Anyway I don' live near Springfield I'm just going off other post and the map on Facebook but if you don't mind traveling I don't mind showing you something about mushrooms other than morels I have a hard time with morels I only find a few year but would be more than happy to show you other mushrooms throughout the year let me know


jmerx appreciate the offer where are you located at? Them are Beefsteaks in Picture right? Are they out as well this time of year?


----------



## jmerx

yocham85 said:


> Yes I think dirty dog is right it is persimmon in and it's probley a male that don't put off fruit. There is one at my dad's house that's big but not tall. How tall is that tree?


Very tall like oaks i find morels next to them all over the woods


----------



## jmerx

DirtyDog said:


> first pic is a persimmon, second pic is small cottonwood


I'm not going to do agree but I know persimmon and this tree has litter bark color and will grow 20+ inches round? Also the bark isn' as protruding I don't know if that's the word I'm looking for it looks different than persimmon


----------



## jmerx

lighter colored bark


----------



## jmerx

Leon the hunter said:


> jmerx appreciate the offer where are you located at? Them are Beefsteaks in Picture right? Are they out as well this time of year?


Yes a field found them in his yard couple days ago I'm in desoto


----------



## Leon the hunter

jmerx, top tree is not ash, ash have diamond pattern in bark. Elms have deep grooves in the bark, I don't think its a elm either but cant really tell.


----------



## jmerx

DirtyDog said:


> first pic is a persimmon, second pic is small cottonwood


It look very close to a persimmon but gets much bigger lighter bark color and not as protruding


----------



## jmerx

I will try and get more pics of the whole trees this time to help I think I'm going out saterday


----------



## Leon the hunter

jmerx said:


> A lady in Indiana made it by hand


that's a beauty. Sweetness.


----------



## jmerx

Leon the hunter said:


> that's a beauty. Sweetness.


Thx


----------



## tommyjosh

DirtyDog said:


> Po
> 
> 
> 
> It is unfortunate that NW MO does not have morels that grow in the area. I mean as soon as you cross the Iowa or Nebraska line they just STOP!!! It is crazy I know, but true I promise....
> *Seriously be careful as the tick that produces the heartland disease is very prolific in that part of the state and that is no BS>*


Lots of cottonwoods right


----------



## jmerx

tommyjosh said:


> Lots of cottonwoods right


Northeast has alot of shrooms and big one!


----------



## tommyjosh

jmerx said:


> Northeast has alot of shrooms and big one!


Do you usually hunt riverbottoms or hills?


----------



## jmerx

tommyjosh said:


> Do you usually hunt riverbottoms or hills?


Well up northeast it' flat so field edges creek r drainge edges and small strips of woods


----------



## DirtyDog

jmerx said:


> r u talking about the bottom one? They r different trees


yes the bottom one


----------



## DirtyDog

yocham85 said:


> Yes I think dirty dog is right it is persimmon in and it's probley a male that don't put off fruit. There is one at my dad's house that's big but not tall. How tall is that tree?





tommyjosh said:


> Lots of cottonwoods right


Agreed 100% the top one is possibly hickory


----------



## DirtyDog

tommyjosh said:


> Lots of cottonwoods right


Yes lots of cottonwoods along the river. There is a secret tree along the river that I feel is going to be GREAT this year.........it is due


----------



## eric h

Leon the hunter said:


> Eric hey I am in Springfield, give me a call if you want to go hunting I am not a pro but would like to learn more and two set of eyes are better then one, 693-7456.


If I have the chance it’s almost always Thursday
Work weekends and three teenagers after school
Went to Ritter springs and saw nothing but the dog had fun
Hunted a lot as youngster but not since text me at4174258191 and maybe I can make it


----------



## jmerx

DirtyDog said:


> Agreed 100% the top one is possibly hickory


Do morels grow on them tho?


----------



## LJ62

LFKhunter said:


> A bit early i think, Im in Lawrence .Went out scouting around a bit last couple days, not expecting much .We are getting some rain, just need a little sun now and i think we will be good . My guess is just after Easter we will start finding them.


----------



## yocham85

Ok I got to thinking and looking around I am starting to think that the top may be a black walnut. I found a good mess once around a old black walnut, I looked up the bark pics and they are simulare to your pick. So I will say either black walnut or hickory. But I have never found any around hickory.


----------



## jmerx

yocham85 said:


> Ok I got to thinking and looking around I am starting to think that the top may be a black walnut. I found a good mess once around a old black walnut, I looked up the bark pics and they are simulare to your pick. So I will say either black walnut or hickory. But I have never found any around hickory.


Lolol it's got to be a tree morels grow next to its not walnut


----------



## jmerx

I will get some better pics this weekend


----------



## jmerx

yocham85 said:


> Ok I got to thinking and looking around I am starting to think that the top may be a black walnut. I found a good mess once around a old black walnut, I looked up the bark pics and they are simulare to your pick. So I will say either black walnut or hickory. But I have never found any around hickory.


I think the big one is oak and other is ash but that' just my thoughts but I'm not real good with some trees I know the scale bark hickory and walnut and persimmon and just about 100% sure it' none of them


----------



## jmerx

yocham85 said:


> Ok I got to thinking and looking around I am starting to think that the top may be a black walnut. I found a good mess once around a old black walnut, I looked up the bark pics and they are simulare to your pick. So I will say either black walnut or hickory. But I have never found any around hickory.


Know I do t know all spiecis of them trees so maybe it' a different type than I know


----------



## duke

Is anybody in Missouri actually finding Morels?


----------



## jmerx

duke said:


> Is anybody in Missouri actually finding Morels?


Bottom half of the state r finding a few


----------



## tommyjosh

jmerx said:


> Well up northeast it' flat so field edges creek r drainge edges and small strips of woods





DirtyDog said:


> Yes lots of cottonwoods along the river. There is a secret tree along the river that I feel is going to be GREAT this year.........it is due


should be a new experience because we never hunt river bottoms


----------



## supplyguy1973

duke said:


> Is anybody in Missouri actually finding Morels?


finding a few here and there, hopefully it will kick off in another week and a half with better temps


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> finding a few here and there, hopefully it will kick off in another week and a half with better temps


They r talking almost 70 by next weekend


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> finding a few here and there, hopefully it will kick off in another week and a half with better temps


My mom found 2 in house prings today


----------



## beowulf75

Jmerx,
We’re they morels or false morels?
I’m in Hillsboro (Lake Tish). Lots of perfect rain, but been awfully chilly. Seems early, but I guess I have to stroll to a couple of my spots now.
Spring seems late in coming this round....then again, it seems like when the morel seasons come late, they come with a boom. We’re due for a banner year.


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> Jmerx,
> We’re they morels or false morels?
> I’m in Hillsboro (Lake Tish). Lots of perfect rain, but been awfully chilly. Seems early, but I guess I have to stroll to a couple of my spots now.
> Spring seems late in coming this round....then again, it seems like when the morel seasons come late, they come with a boom. We’re due for a banner year.


They were morels but the false r growing to a friend doh s a bag full last week


----------



## jmerx

I' going there for dinner will get u guys some pics


----------



## jean marie

jmerx said:


> View attachment 4456
> ok so I need some help with my trees these r 2 of the trees I find morels by the top one has real smooth bark
> View attachment 4457


Bottom photo is Ash


----------



## beowulf75

I’ve got a spot right behind the house that produces red (false) morels. Think I’ll saunter out there in a bit.
That being said, i know people eat them...and I have, too...but they make me nervous.


----------



## MO-relhunter

Tried one spot here in central MO but no luck, weather has been on the fritz here, anyone seen any around the central area?


----------



## jmerx

jean marie said:


> Bottom photo is Ash


Thx jean I friend said same thing possible help to see in person


----------



## sustainable forager

Found some in OKLAHOMA on Tuesday


----------



## tommyjosh

sustainable forager said:


> View attachment 4538
> Found some in OKLAHOMA on Tuesday


What part of Oklahoma


----------



## James Lancaster

jmerx said:


> They r talking almost 70 by next weekend


What part of the state are you finding them


----------



## James Lancaster

James Lancaster said:


> What part of the state are you finding them


In missouri


----------



## kb

the wet part Tommie, had a few friends who had the time head down and pick plenty to eat over the last couple of days. Hope it does not get too cold and freeze what is up. I just drive north or south until I see blooming lilacs, seeding dandylions, etc... If morels are not there then, and you are hitting good elms, cottons, etc.. ;you are in the wrong spot. ;those on cottonwoods or something else forager?


----------



## kb

cant really tell just by that little bark section, how about a picture of the branching structure? I was thinking some kind of oak. Love to see the leaves. Hey Tommie, Dirty D is right, that is why we travel to Ks, Iowa, Minn, and other places to hunt, there are no morels and mucho ticks in NW. Mo. We also have mountain lions back again, no kidding. What I meant before was we are the morel eating capital, so bring em on and I will show you how a NW. Missourian can eat morels by the mother load. You guys in Minn. have so much public land its crazy, you still have snow on the ground?


----------



## Don the Mushroom Guy

I'm in southern Shannon county, Mo. I found 8 black morels today. It won't be long.


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> the wet part Tommie, had a few friends who had the time head down and pick plenty to eat over the last couple of days. Hope it does not get too cold and freeze what is up. I just drive north or south until I see blooming lilacs, seeding dandylions, etc... If morels are not there then, and you are hitting good elms, cottons, etc.. ;you are in the wrong spot. ;those on cottonwoods or something else forager?


Lylacs have never failed


----------



## MO-relhunter

Next week is looking promising, hope this cold weekend doesn’t affect the potential of a killer season


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> cant really tell just by that little bark section, how about a picture of the branching structure? I was thinking some kind of oak. Love to see the leaves. Hey Tommie, Dirty D is right, that is why we travel to Ks, Iowa, Minn, and other places to hunt, there are no morels and mucho ticks in NW. Mo. We also have mountain lions back again, no kidding. What I meant before was we are the morel eating capital, so bring em on and I will show you how a NW. Missourian can eat morels by the mother load. You guys in Minn. have so much public land its crazy, you still have snow on the ground?


Yea almost a foot still today it got to the negatives


----------



## sustainable forager

kb said:


> the wet part Tommie, had a few friends who had the time head down and pick plenty to eat over the last couple of days. Hope it does not get too cold and freeze what is up. I just drive north or south until I see blooming lilacs, seeding dandylions, etc... If morels are not there then, and you are hitting good elms, cottons, etc.. ;you are in the wrong spot. ;those on cottonwoods or something else forager?


Cottons


----------



## jmerx




----------



## MO-relhunter

Anyone have any luck today?


----------



## Shroomydoo

MO-relhunter said:


> Anyone have any luck today?


None here in Jeffco. And the snow here overnight is probably going to delay us even more! Late next week we will finally warm up, I think the week of the 15th is going to be epic.


----------



## DirtyDog

sustainable forager said:


> View attachment 4538
> Found some in OKLAHOMA on Tuesday


Nice shrooms SF! Did you do well?


----------



## MO-relhunter

Shroomydoo said:


> None here in Jeffco. And the snow here overnight is probably going to delay us even more! Late next week we will finally warm up, I think the week of the 15th is going to be epic.


Can’t wait for this upcoming week, may have to take a sick day, lol!!


----------



## jmerx

MO-relhunter said:


> Anyone have any luck today?


No morels and no arrowheads today


----------



## MO-relhunter

How do I post pics on here?


----------



## MO-relhunter

jmerx said:


> No morels and no arrowheads today


What part of mo you in?


----------



## jmerx

South East jeff co


----------



## jmerx

So i have to pick up my daughter from my mom after I eat dinner and she has 3 morels waiting for me!!!


----------



## MO-relhunter

jmerx said:


> So i have to pick up my daughter from my mom after I eat dinner and she has 3 morels waiting for me!!!


That’s great!!


----------



## kb

Tommie here is the secret to hunting river bottoms, just keep walking and look down. Dead cottons, or with dead are good, i even find them on normal looking ones. Soft Maples can be good. Sycamore can be good. Young willow groves early. I will admit the dudes with boats and easy access clean up some years, but some years it floods and screws the pooch. It is not like hunting elms and ash in the hills. If you have been here before you know elm is not as easy to find as up your way, and I do not find ash reliable year to year. A person can walk a long time in some of these river bluffs and not see any dead elm. Wish I had pictures of some of the valleys back in the 60's and 70's when there were dead elm lined up just waiting.


----------



## jmerx

they were already starting to dry out


----------



## jmerx

found this today almost threw it down but my wife said we better keep it


----------



## jmerx

It's alittle rough but I think I might have something now that I cleaned it up


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> Tommie here is the secret to hunting river bottoms, just keep walking and look down. Dead cottons, or with dead are good, i even find them on normal looking ones. Soft Maples can be good. Sycamore can be good. Young willow groves early. I will admit the dudes with boats and easy access clean up some years, but some years it floods and screws the pooch. It is not like hunting elms and ash in the hills. If you have been here before you know elm is not as easy to find as up your way, and I do not find ash reliable year to year. A person can walk a long time in some of these river bluffs and not see any dead elm. Wish I had pictures of some of the valleys back in the 60's and 70's when there were dead elm lined up just waiting.


We are more of a tree hunter we look up more than down


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> Tommie here is the secret to hunting river bottoms, just keep walking and look down. Dead cottons, or with dead are good, i even find them on normal looking ones. Soft Maples can be good. Sycamore can be good. Young willow groves early. I will admit the dudes with boats and easy access clean up some years, but some years it floods and screws the pooch. It is not like hunting elms and ash in the hills. If you have been here before you know elm is not as easy to find as up your way, and I do not find ash reliable year to year. A person can walk a long time in some of these river bluffs and not see any dead elm. Wish I had pictures of some of the valleys back in the 60's and 70's when there were dead elm lined up just waiting.


Good advice KB. You are correct the elms are getting fewer and farther between. I think the soft maple is due for a good year. River bottoms are for sure way different from the hills. Find me a rootball and I am running to it.


----------



## DirtyDog

tommyjosh said:


> We are more of a tree hunter we look up more than down


Pretty sure KB identified several trees in an attempt to give you good river bottom advice. Sometimes the advice you seek is right in front of you. Just have to see it for what it is.


----------



## jmerx

a couple monsters a friend found!


----------



## jmerx

stormer said:


> Found these yesterday


What do u think about that new piece i posted yesterday?


----------



## jmerx

jmerx said:


> What do u think about that new piece i posted yesterday?

















my wife found this yesterday it's one


----------



## MO-relhunter

jmerx said:


> It's alittle rough but I think I might have something now that I cleaned it up


Definitely looks worked to me, I usually keep anything that looks worked, I haven’t found anything in a long time.


----------



## jmerx

MO-relhunter said:


> Definitely looks worked to me, I usually keep anything that looks worked, I haven’t found anything in a long time.


My wife and I found 3 this year I don't think I found any last year


----------



## kb

Dirty D, I sure hope I can find some spot somewhere where the river maples are hitting. I have yet to figure out what causes them to produce, and then skip multiple years. they are sweet when they are loaded up. Tommie looking up in the bottoms is good only for the cottonwood, I do the same as you in the hills, but in the bottoms if you look up to much you will be walking by some. there may be a few elm in some bottoms but I never see many.


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> Dirty D, I sure hope I can find some spot somewhere where the river maples are hitting. I have yet to figure out what causes them to produce, and then skip multiple years. they are sweet when they are loaded up. Tommie looking up in the bottoms is good only for the cottonwood, I do the same as you in the hills, but in the bottoms if you look up to much you will be walking by some. there may be a few elm in some bottoms but I never ejat Do you find most of yours under cottonwood or elm


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> Dirty D, I sure hope I can find some spot somewhere where the river maples are hitting. I have yet to figure out what causes them to produce, and then skip multiple years. they are sweet when they are loaded up. Tommie looking up in the bottoms is good only for the cottonwood, I do the same as you in the hills, but in the bottoms if you look up to much you will be walking by some. there may be a few elm in some bottoms but I never see many.


Do you find most of yours under elm or cottonwoods


----------



## mellowmushiestl

These are my most recent finds. Can't wait for the Morels to pop here in Jeffco


----------



## kb

Tommie, 15 years ago it would have been elm for sure. Now it could be elm, ash, cottonwood, or even cedar or maple. In the last decade I have had huge picks on all of those in different places. Looks like more snow for you?


----------



## jmerx

mellowmushiestl said:


> View attachment 4607
> These are my most recent finds. Can't wait for the Morels to pop here in Jeffco


I' in jeff o to were did u find ur pieces


----------



## duke

So I have a guy who gave me 200 acres of timber to hunt in Oregon county and my drive will be about 400 miles do you think it would be worth it to be there by Tuesday? Anybody?


----------



## jmerx

mellowmushiestl said:


> View attachment 4607
> These are my most recent finds. Can't wait for the Morels to pop here in Jeffco


I found most mine in Washington county found a couple in northeast mo


----------



## duke

jmerx said:


> I found most mine in Washington county found a couple in northeast mo


How many did you find?


----------



## jmerx

duke said:


> How many did you find?


Look on page 17 there r 2 there but we found 3 in last 2 weeks but between my wife and I we have about a dozen r so


----------



## DirtyDog

tommyjosh said:


> Do you find most of yours under elm or cottonwoods


It all depends on where we are hunting, that is what KB is trying to tell you. WE get it about tree hunting, thing is bottoms have a lot of host trees ELM not being one of them.


----------



## tommyjosh

kb said:


> Tommie, 15 years ago it would have been elm for sure. Now it could be elm, ash, cottonwood, or even cedar or maple. In the last decade I have had huge picks on all of those in different places. Looks like more snow for you?


Yep alittle more


----------



## mellowmushiestl

On the big river


----------



## Shroomydoo

mellowmushiestl said:


> On the big river


Find some today on the big river?


----------



## jmerx

mellowmushiestl said:


> On the big river


Nice good shape for the river. I look in one of the creeks that feed the big river that' were most came from.


----------



## kb

glad i got you to interpret for me Dirty D, sometimes I talk in circles. I am still looking for the tree\spot that no one knows about except me and my best morel hunting buds. I have a couple new spots that i have never been too that i hope to give a go. Long ways away though. Guess its time to get serious this weekend and think about where the best chances are south. Still going to be awhile up here. Which big river Mellow?


----------



## Shroomydoo

I think I'll be taking a look this weds in a few of my jeffco spots. Might be a tad early but you never know. I am excited for next week.


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> glad i got you to interpret for me Dirty D, sometimes I talk in circles. I am still looking for the tree\spot that no one knows about except me and my best morel hunting buds. I have a couple new spots that i have never been too that i hope to give a go. Long ways away though. Guess its time to get serious this weekend and think about where the best chances are south. Still going to be awhile up here. Which big river Mellow?


No problem, I did not think they had understood what you were trying to say. Another good reason to look down in the bottoms is if you don't you are going to be on the ground after tripping over something that is down. I to have not gone anywhere yet as the work/weather is just not on my side. I am for sure going somewhere this weekend. I have been working in Topeka and have found some really good looking spot that look like they will produce. I think we may get a few around KC by the week end but not surer as the weather is still up and down. We have gotten good moisture. Seen some big finds from OK but I just cant drive that far with this new job. MK hit a 13# cottonwood in OKIE yesterday.


----------



## MO-relhunter

Walked for bout an hour today in the river bottoms and had zero luck, seen a flock of turkeys so not a total bust. Hopefully by the weeks end it will be go time!!


----------



## DirtyDog

MO-relhunter said:


> Walked for bout an hour today in the river bottoms and had zero luck, seen a flock of turkeys so not a total bust. Hopefully by the weeks end it will be go time!!


what part of the state are you in?


----------



## MO-relhunter

DirtyDog said:


> what part of the state are you in?


Central.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

I will definitely be hitting a few spots late this week but I really think next week they will start around here. Lilac bushes are yet to bloom purple. That's my go to sign


----------



## DirtyDog

MO-relhunter said:


> Central.


Thank you


----------



## Morelofthestory402

Anyone here familiar with any areas in Bates and Vernon counties ?


----------



## duke

Anybody ever hunted the Mark Twain National Forest down by Poplar Bluff? Was heading down that way to visit a friend of mine and was wondering if it was a good location or not? Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jmerx

duke said:


> Anybody ever hunted the Mark Twain National Forest down by Poplar Bluff? Was heading down that way to visit a friend of mine and was wondering if it was a good location or not? Any information would be greatly appreciated!


I don' t but I'm not far from there lots of rivers in that area I would say find a State Park are conservation around the rivers close to where you are should be good you might be just a touch early but you never know


----------



## Shroomydoo

Hit a few spots in St Louis County that usually have a few, didn't find a thing. I still think next week is the money week.


----------



## kb

Dirty D, I heard they did well down yonder also, a tree like that keeps a person walking and driving for a while. I could go but it would be a 1 day shot, doable but difficult. If I had a really good spot in the wet part I could do good. Better chance I might suck. Seems like 20 years ago most people in Ok. had never heard of a morel, now being the outdoor folks they are, everyone is out picking. I just hope we get a good drenching from the S.Kansas border north to the Canadian border and i will be happy.


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> Dirty D, I heard they did well down yonder also, a tree like that keeps a person walking and driving for a while. I could go but it would be a 1 day shot, doable but difficult. If I had a really good spot in the wet part I could do good. Better chance I might suck. Seems like 20 years ago most people in Ok. had never heard of a morel, now being the outdoor folks they are, everyone is out picking. I just hope we get a good drenching from the S.Kansas border north to the Canadian border and i will be happy.


I agree on a 13 pound tree that will get you going for sure. Nate killed t the other day with a 32# day. I just can not justify driving that far for a maybe, I have made the trip a few times and just never seemed worth it. We went 4 years ago and found 12 mushrooms in this one spot, the next week Shroommate went to the same spot and hit it for over 100#
I spent 3 hours out looking yesterday in my area and found nothing but the need for a REAL rain. If we get some rain and the heat of the past few days we should find some by Sunday or Monday.


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> Dirty D, I sure hope I can find some spot somewhere where the river maples are hitting. I have yet to figure out what causes them to produce, and then skip multiple years. they are sweet when they are loaded up. Tommie looking up in the bottoms is good only for the cottonwood, I do the same as you in the hills, but in the bottoms if you look up to much you will be walking by some. there may be a few elm in some bottoms but I never see many.


I don't know why either but it has been 3 years since the hit good and it seems to me they go in 3 year cycles.


----------



## beowulf75

We need rain!


----------



## NickS

Nothing yesterday north of St. Louis. Let’s hope for next week even though we have some snow forecasted this weekend. But it’s precip so hopefully it helps for next week morel poppins


----------



## mushroomchrissy

tommyjosh said:


> 2018 Missouri Morels


hello im new to all tthisdo u have any good tips to fondong morels in jasper county. mo?


----------



## mushroomchrissy

tommyjosh said:


> 2018 Missouri Morels


hi?


----------



## jmerx

mushroomchrissy said:


> hi?


Look in low elevation and learn ur trees


----------



## jmerx

a friend this one was found in Washington county today


----------



## jmerx

mushroomchrissy said:


> hi?


Welcome to the forum


----------



## supplyguy1973

mushroomchrissy said:


> hello im new to all tthisdo u have any good tips to fondong morels in jasper county. mo?


Low areas with sandy soil and start trying to identify trees.


----------



## Hunterjks

DirtyDog said:


> what part of the state are you in?


Columbia


----------



## SlightlySpaded

I’m new to posting here as well, but I’ve been lurking for a year or so. I’m from the St. Charles area but I’m in Eureka every weekend so I hunt both. Nothing for me along the Missouri in St. Charles. I’ll be getting out this weekend.


----------



## kb

Dirty D, those long bad runs do suck, but sometimes the blind dog finds a whole bunch of bones. Had my butt kicked so many times I've lost count. I may try somewhere south next week, drive until I hit good lilacs. If we could get soaked and get 4 or so of these last few days we would be on. Man those warm nights get things in a hurry. You need to give ShroomMate a call you know he is somewhere down south.


----------



## kb

Dirty D, yeah I'll take a 3 year cycle. Although I have some spots its been a decade I think.


----------



## bvrboy

just jumping on board here and hoping to find some today


----------



## jmerx

Checked a spot yesterday no shrooms or arrowheads


----------



## Shroomydoo

Went out this morning and got zilch


----------



## beowulf75

I can remember a year just like this about 10 seasons ago...conditions start looking good. Any day...annyyyy daaaayyy...and BAM! Freakish cold snap complete with flurries. Trashed the whole season.
That’s what I’m thinking now: all those itty bittys under the leaves are going to get zapped.

Pant...pant...pant...okay, it’ll be okay.


----------



## jmerx

Just checked a couple more spots today and nothing. I also doh s a spot that look promising lots of dead and dieing ash trees!


----------



## beowulf75

I’ve got a black morel patch that fruits every few years. They come earlier, so I’m going to hike out there later today.
I’ll share any successes.


----------



## MO-relhunter

Checked my go to spot today, walked for several hours and came home with 7. Hopefully by mid week or so the ground will be sweating morels!!


----------



## tommyjosh

Were coming down the 25 of April will it be ready in the Kansas City area or northern half of the state


----------



## SlightlySpaded

My girlfriend and I walked around in Rolla for a few hours. Plenty of elm around in the area. We were getting soil temps from 56-62. Just one tick for us.


----------



## kb

no way to tell right now tommie, still cold. Hey guys Winston Churchhill must have been a morel hunter, here is his definition of success " the ability to move from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm." Enjoy the journey.


----------



## mushroomchrissy

found my first 2 the other day n a snake lol but ill be lookilookng again later thia week in southwest mo


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

stormer said:


> Found this just south of wellington tonight...I walked West of the sibley river access yesterday..found a few flakes and some tirillium


Very impressive, Stormer...sorry for the late reply. Wife and I were just up at the Sibley river access last weekend with the dogs, I've heard there's arrowheads up there, but never found anything. So we're combing through the blog seeing if anyone is finding morels. I think the ground's still way too cold. This damn weather is driving us nuts!

Good luck and hope the weather improves enough to sufficiently warm the ground! Until then...enjoy the snow headed our way. :-(


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

DirtyDog said:


> Texas


GREAT trailcam shot. That's a pretty good sized buck for that lion to take down. My wife grew up with a mtn lion for a pet, so she's really impressed with that pic. Thanks for sharing! And good luck with your morel hunting this year...


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

br5 said:


> In a good year I'll find them by a variety of different trees. However I don't typically find the quanties I find around elms or apple trees. Don't take my comments as me being some type of master hunter or anything, but my quest is for the mother load so I normally don't spend a lot of time in an area fining singles or void of elms. I still get excited when I hunt 3 hours and come out with enough for a mess in the skillet though.


Over the 20+ years I've been hunting, I've come to find that morels grow literally ANYWHERE. Never rule a spot out. I've found them in the grass in clearings, along edges, at the tops of hills, in shade, or sun, by creeks/rivers and under literally every tree you can imagine. The rule of thumb is you've got to put the miles under your feet! Tip: find ground that has just been cleared of trees. Within the first few years of wooded land being cleared, shrooms seem to bloom like crazy, but then cease by roughly year 4+. Good luck!


----------



## Morelofthestory402

Combed through Missouri from Carthage to KC today and found just this bite size morel jerky...and a 3 toed box turtle. Very dry and cold. Got out of there just before the rain/snow. Might be good to go with a solid week of 60/40 temps and couple good rains..at this rate..pfft..May??


----------



## bvrboy

35 degrees and 25 mph winds this morning.. gonna be another week or 2


----------



## jmerx

I' in southeast jeff co. And it' ganna be 45 today I think my spots will still produce shrooms next week


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> no way to tell right now tommie, still cold. Hey guys Winston Churchhill must have been a morel hunter, here is his definition of success " the ability to move from failure to failure with no loss of enthusiasm." Enjoy the journey.


At this point it may very well be June......


----------



## DirtyDog

Morelofthestory402 said:


> Combed through Missouri from Carthage to KC today and found just this bite size morel jerky...and a 3 toed box turtle. Very dry and cold. Got out of there just before the rain/snow. Might be good to go with a solid week of 60/40 temps and couple good rains..at this rate..pfft..May??


May is very possible for the north end of the state.


----------



## kb

Inch of snow and 29 degrees in Joetown this morning. Record low tonight. Morels are going to need to wait.


----------



## missourishroommate

Hey KB and Dirty Dog! I hope you are both doing well! I miss talking with you guys. Knowing that I may not be in the midwest for long this spring I have made 5 trips down to Texas/Oklahoma in the past three weeks that I have been back from LA. None with very good luck. A few lbs here or there. Nothing like sleeping in the car when it is 29 degrees at the Texas border and getting skunked. I will find out for sure Tuesday but I think I have to go back to LA for 6 weeks which will put an end to my season before it really even starts. I hope you guys have a killer year if it ever warms up!


----------



## Fungusbrungus

In southern Jefferson County I have only found 3 over an entire week. Today I look out to see snow blowing around...2 years ago I had 7lbs by now! Couldn’t hunt last season due to being 9mos prego. Will the season come regardless of the wonky late cold weather?


----------



## Shroomydoo

I was planning on headed to Crawford County weds, anyone know if they are popping down there yet?


----------



## kb

Shroommate!! Great to hear from you. At least you tried, I stayed up here all cozy feeling a little guilty. Guess the shroomgods are punishing you for all the ones you picked down there in the past. I'm sure you did better than I would have done. At the rate things are going you may still catch Minnesota in June. Still buried under beau coup snow at the moment last I heard. I'll probably start chasing south when I can drive and hit somewhere peak to past peak season within 250 miles of home. I don't like to search too hard in new spots to know if i need to move on. The spotty rain and 2 cold snaps are going to make things interesting as to where the right place to go will be south of me. I am going to give nylon more of a go this year to stop the thorns.


----------



## jmerx

Fungusbrungus said:


> In southern Jefferson County I have only found 3 over an entire week. Today I look out to see snow blowing around...2 years ago I had 7lbs by now! Couldn’t hunt last season due to being 9mos prego. Will the season come regardless of the wonky late cold weather?


I'm in the east side were of s jeff co r u the same?


----------



## Don the Mushroom Guy

Shroomydoo said:


> I was planning on headed to Crawford County weds, anyone know if they are popping down there yet?


They just started in Shannon last week, but the cold spells shut them down, so I'm guessing Crawford is a no go until a little bit of stable warmth.


----------



## Shroomydoo

Thanks! This cold is starting to get out of hand.


----------



## DirtyDog

missourishroommate said:


> Hey KB and Dirty Dog! I hope you are both doing well! I miss talking with you guys. Knowing that I may not be in the midwest for long this spring I have made 5 trips down to Texas/Oklahoma in the past three weeks that I have been back from LA. None with very good luck. A few lbs here or there. Nothing like sleeping in the car when it is 29 degrees at the Texas border and getting skunked. I will find out for sure Tuesday but I think I have to go back to LA for 6 weeks which will put an end to my season before it really even starts. I hope you guys have a killer year if it ever warms up!


I wondered if you were still in California. Didn't you tell the client their billion $ account may need to do without you for the month of April and May? Not sure when the dang things are going to show up here at this point. I have seen some pics of one or two from local area but all small and most before the cold set back in. I have done some looking but not seen any morels yet. My new job is getting in the way for me. Dam work. You may have to make road trips from LA to the mountains! Let me know if you are around town still after Tuesday. That can Texas/Oklahoma trip is tough seems can be so hit and miss. But when you can hit it right look out!
Hope you dad is doing well.


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> Shroommate!! Great to hear from you. At least you tried, I stayed up here all cozy feeling a little guilty. Guess the shroomgods are punishing you for all the ones you picked down there in the past. I'm sure you did better than I would have done. At the rate things are going you may still catch Minnesota in June. Still buried under beau coup snow at the moment last I heard. I'll probably start chasing south when I can drive and hit somewhere peak to past peak season within 250 miles of home. I don't like to search too hard in new spots to know if i need to move on. The spotty rain and 2 cold snaps are going to make things interesting as to where the right place to go will be south of me. I am going to give nylon more of a go this year to stop the thorns.


Shroommate always gives it a run for the motherload! I am same as you IN I have not gone anywhere so far. Really wanted to go south Sunday but these 6bday work weeks are killing me And my energy to drive to far for a maybe. I'm like you going to wait until I can hit somewhere closer that may be in peak season or a little past just firbsome insurance or assurance if you will. 
I am sure it is going to warm up..... someday


----------



## seismic744

Wife and I found one tiny one in St. Charles County on Saturday.


----------



## stumpjumper

Have found some little ones in Platte county...


----------



## DirtyDog

stumpjumper said:


> Have found some little ones in Platte county...


That is encouraging. Have not seen any in Clay but I have not been out since last week. Hoping to make it out tomorrow. Note to self...never change jobs right before morel season....FML


----------



## Leon the hunter

DirtyDog said:


> At this point it may very well be June......


I been hunting every day in Greene county area, haven't found a morsel yet, figure its to cold still.


----------



## MO-relhunter

Shroomydoo said:


> I was planning on headed to Crawford County weds, anyone know if they are popping down there yet?


Found 7 in iron co last sat. Hopefully by the weekend it will be on around here if it’s not already over cause of all the cold.


----------



## DirtyDog

Leon the hunter said:


> I been hunting every day in Greene county area, haven't found a morsel yet, figure its to cold still.


Man they are being found all over down there, I have seen some nice size morels to. Better stomp around some more I bet they are out there waiting for you.


----------



## stumpjumper




----------



## SlightlySpaded

Is this the tree I’ve been looking for? I have trouble spotting elms still but I’ve been finding plenty of leaves that tell me they are around.


----------



## MO-relhunter

stumpjumper said:


> View attachment 5006


How can I post a pic?


----------



## Gwumpky

Found these in Arkansas over a week ago. Found 2 small greys in Ozark Mo today in a local area. Heading to Mark Twain Forest tomorrow.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Do you always cut the stem that close to the cap?


----------



## Gwumpky

Yes, funny you should ask, I was looking at other pics posted and saw much longer stems. I will start leaving more stem. I guess I was thinking they were not good to eat. Thanks for asking.


----------



## trotline

Inspiring, off work next two days and will check out couple spots in Platte county. Will let you know of any finds. Getting hungry, maybe just follow my nose


----------



## kb

stumpjumper, platte county huh, just shows how early some will come. Man I drove though platte on Sat. and could not imagine there were any morels anywhere. Got to be Like finding a needle in a haystack right now. Went to Cabelas and upgraded my rain gear instead. Got great prices on nylon/goretex pullovers on sale. I'd prefer to wear nylon all day if I could. Going to rain all weekend it looks like, I hope. Then N.Mo and everything in the Midwest will be ready to go. This late cold is why I never like an early season, many places south might be screwed, we will see. Spaded that might be an elm. Is the left side of it dead? If you can't tell if there are buds then snap a few twigs to see if it is dead.


----------



## SlightlySpaded

There looked to be a few buds coming in at the top, but it was hard to tell because they were just starting if they were. The ground was loaded with bigger elm looking leaves so I was assuming the bigger tree was producing them recently.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

SlightlySpaded said:


> There looked to be a few buds coming in at the top, but it was hard to tell because they were just starting if they were. The ground was loaded with bigger elm looking leaves so I was assuming the bigger tree was producing them recently.


Hard to be sure, but it looks like an elm to me.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

jmerx said:


> View attachment 4456
> ok so I need some help with my trees these r 2 of the trees I find morels by the top one has real smooth bark
> View attachment 4457


The tree on top is a walnut, I'm 99.99% certain of that. The bottom could be another variety of walnut, but I believe it's an elm.


----------



## jmerx

MO ShroomSniper said:


> The tree on top is a walnut, I'm 99.99% certain of that. The bottom could be another variety of walnut, but I believe it's an elm.


Lol the small one is an ash the big one still not sure but I know it' not a walnut I find black morels next to it


----------



## pirogue66

Found 7 this morning in Scott CO.....3 blacks,2 greys,a small yellow and a half free. Weird year for sure

P


----------



## BenK

This is a crazy late year indeed. My first finds in Ste. Genevieve county were last Tuesday (4/10) with 7 blacks in my earliest spot which is high on a south facing slope. It is always my first place to go every year on my land and also serves to show me how out of shape I've gotten over the winter haha. Then Sunday I found 18 more blacks of decent size then let quite a few little ones go in my second spot. That spot produced 195 blacks for me a few years ago and is always faithful for a decent mess. Also Sunday I found a small yellow along side the road in a warm spot. Hopefully these couple warmer sunny days will encourage them to take off.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

jmerx said:


> Lol the small one is an ash the big one still not sure but I know it' not a walnut I find black morels next to it


I grew up on a decent sized lot with dozens of English and Black Walnut, and am very familiar with them (and I've cut more than my fair share of both)! My buddy identifies and cuts walnut for a living. I've also found morels growing under them on more than one occasion, it's rare but it does happen. I'd like to see pix of the branch structure. Once they leaf out, that'll be the dead giveaway


----------



## jmerx

MO ShroomSniper said:


> I grew up on a decent sized lot with dozens of English and Black Walnut, and am very familiar with them (and I've cut more than my fair share of both)! My buddy identifies and cuts walnut for a living. I've also found morels growing under them on more than one occasion, it's rare but it does happen. I'd like to see pix of the branch structure. Once they leaf out, that'll be the dead giveaway


If I can but it doesn' produce walnut r any of the trees I've seen the same don't ether?!?! The bark on a walnut tree isn' as smooth as this one!


----------



## jmerx

MO ShroomSniper said:


> I grew up on a decent sized lot with dozens of English and Black Walnut, and am very familiar with them (and I've cut more than my fair share of both)! My buddy identifies and cuts walnut for a living. I've also found morels growing under them on more than one occasion, it's rare but it does happen. I'd like to see pix of the branch structure. Once they leaf out, that'll be the dead giveaway


The base of the truck has rough bark but as it goes up the bark looks smooth


----------



## jmerx

a friend found these today in Washington co.


----------



## beowulf75

Dagnabbit.
I’m at a pretty high altitude and I KNOW there won’t be any popping in my go to spots, but I’m going to have to try.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

jmerx said:


> The base of the truck has rough bark but as it goes up the bark looks smooth


My curiosity is piqued, lol.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

jmerx said:


> View attachment 5051
> a friend found these today in Washington co.


Little guys, but better than coming up empty handed...and makes them fun to find. That one with the orange tinge at the top...think that's due to frostbite? Or just getting old?

My buddy stomped around his honeyholes here around KC yesterday and didn't find squat. Mayapples here are still just popping, we must be a week or two out yet. And now they're calling for 3-5 inches of snow Friday with more freezing temps. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## MadCat

Good morning everyone. Obviously I'm brand new to this site. I just moved to Caldwell County MO last year, but have enjoyed mushroom hunting since I was a child. Looks like a good site here and I will share findings up here in the northwest territory if the frost ever comes off my nose.


----------



## Shroomydoo

FYI spent about 4 hours in Mark Twain National Forest today, didn't find a single mushroom, hit a lot of new ground near creek bottoms and hills, and spent time at a few known areas that have produced the last few years. Nothin. Guess I was wrong about this being the week.


----------



## DirtyDog

It really is NOT a late season, the past 4 or 5 years have actually been EARLY seasons, If you look back we are kinda where we should be. Back in the day our seasons would start early to mid April and go into May. Finding morels in Missouri in February is NOT normal.
Now if you think this weather is messing with our mushrooms think about what the farmers are facing with this cold. There are folks in NWMO and Iowa that don't even have their fields disk yet. We should all pray for the farmers, there lively hood is at stake, we are worring about some mushrooms.


----------



## Gwumpky

Are grey morels small immature yellow morels. The small greys I found the other day were on there way out. Today I found one more grey in same spot and a yellow in another known spot that has started drying out. I fine it hard to believe that a grey will turn into a yellow. they may be the same species but due to conditions are grey or yellow. I know for a fact that the yellow morels I posted the other day were never grey morels. That was the second flush in that spot. I had harvested 6 a few days earlier. I came back after a soaking rain and found 16 more. All yellow never being greys. That was in Arkansas. I usually find greys earlier in the season. And late season the large yellows. That makes me think that it is still early here. I believe that after this weekend that is suppose to have rain I will find yellows. Here being Ozark, MO. Any input appreciated. By the way I found no morels or any mushrooms in the Mark Twain Forest Yesterday. Very, Very Dry. Low humidity.


----------



## DirtyDog

Gwumpky said:


> Are grey morels small immature yellow morels. The small greys I found the other day were on there way out. Today I found one more grey in same spot and a yellow in another known spot that has started drying out. I fine it hard to believe that a grey will turn into a yellow. they may be the same species but due to conditions are grey or yellow. I know for a fact that the yellow morels I posted the other day were never grey morels. That was the second flush in that spot. I had harvested 6 a few days earlier. I came back after a soaking rain and found 16 more. All yellow never being greys. That was in Arkansas. I usually find greys earlier in the season. And late season the large yellows. That makes me think that it is still early here. I believe that after this weekend that is suppose to have rain I will find yellows. Here being Ozark, MO. Any input appreciated. By the way I found no morels or any mushrooms in the Mark Twain Forest Yesterday. Very, Very Dry. Low humidity.


*Gray morels and yellow morels are the EXCAT same morel, the difference is sun exposure. The DNA test have been in for years about this. Sometimes if in heavy shade the gray will never turn yellow and still get bigger, but they are in fact the same mushroom.*


----------



## jmerx

MO ShroomSniper said:


> Little guys, but better than coming up empty handed...and makes them fun to find. That one with the orange tinge at the top...think that's due to frostbite? Or just getting old?
> 
> My buddy stomped around his honeyholes here around KC yesterday and didn't find squat. Mayapples here are still just popping, we must be a week or two out yet. And now they're calling for 3-5 inches of snow Friday with more freezing temps. This is getting ridiculous!


Well in my opinion I think it's getting old but it could be frost cuz I mornings have been cold so but typically in the past when I find them like that they're old


----------



## Gwumpky

Yeah, it's all about conditions or if you will environment. To me, this best clue to when to look is rain. Of course time of year too. I like to tramp in the woods anyway, so might as well look. Mushrooms are mostly water. I was wondering if morels are photo sensitive. I know from growing oyster mushrooms you work with temperature, humidity, and light to get them to fruit.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

jmerx said:


> Well in my opinion I think it's getting old but it could be frost cuz I mornings have been cold so but typically in the past when I find them like that they're old


Right. Well good luck in your neck of the woods, jmerx.
* Correction to my post earlier today. I don't know what the radio DJ was reporting regarding snow, because there is no snow forecast for the KC area. However, we're continuing with record lows the next 2-3 nights around the freezing mark. So...I've resigned myself to May morels at this point.


----------



## DirtyDog

I cut the stems fairly long because I think it helps them retain moisture while still out in the woods, I do cut most of it off before cooking as I don't really care for the texture. I then take the stems and make stock with them.


----------



## stormy

Shroomydoo said:


> FYI spent about 4 hours in Mark Twain National Forest today, didn't find a single mushroom, hit a lot of new ground near creek bottoms and hills, and spent time at a few known areas that have produced the last few years. Nothin. Guess I was wrong about this being the week.


 How far south in the mark twain forest did you hunt roughly? Thanks


----------



## beowulf75

Is anybody else finding diddly?
I’ve been out the past two days and haven’t found a one. We’ve got dandelions in Jefferson County, the redbuds are a budding, but it still looks behind schedule.
Looking at the weather, I don’t see any favorable fruiting conditions in sight. 
I don’t mind a slow start, as log as it eventually will START.


----------



## Gwumpky

DirtyDog said:


> I cut the stems fairly long because I think it helps them retain moisture while still out in the woods, I do cut most of it off before cooking as I don't really care for the texture. I then take the stems and make stock with them.


No stems, no seeds that you don't need
Acapulco Gold is bad+ss weed. Sorry, I couldn't resist. I guess I'm dating myself with that Cheech and Chong lyric.


----------



## Gwumpky

stormy said:


> How far south in the mark twain forest did you hunt roughly? Thanks


I was down two miles north of Garrison in the Swan Creek Recreational area in the Mark Twain Forest a few days ago. No luck. Not sure were Shoomydoo was.


----------



## kb

Dirty D, I hear you on the normal. It was weird finding morels in March in NW. Mo. regularly. If we could get a good soaker for the entire midwest morel patch it would be sweet. Its been awhile since I have picked up to Memorial Day without going to Canada. Stomped around some timber just north of KC to get some exercise. Some may apple are up which surprised me. Shroommate was on a long ramble south today, I hope he hits a big tree or ten. Dude is one hard working morel hunter.


----------



## kb

I actually don't go to Canada, that is one of those Language Arts things that I can't name. A little help out there. Does anyone out there hunt the Miss. R. in SE Mo?


----------



## endo2075

I live in SEMO and I'm planning to look this weekend close to the river


----------



## SlightlySpaded

beowulf75 said:


> Is anybody else finding diddly?
> I’ve been out the past two days and haven’t found a one. We’ve got dandelions in Jefferson County, the redbuds are a budding, but it still looks behind schedule.
> Looking at the weather, I don’t see any favorable fruiting conditions in sight.
> I don’t mind a slow start, as log as it eventually will START.


This was posted in one of the Facebook groups yesterday. I’ll be heading southwest of Eureka this weekend to wander a little.


----------



## tim ng

stormy said:


> How far south in the mark twain forest did you hunt roughly? Thanks





SlightlySpaded said:


> This was posted in one of the Facebook groups yesterday. I’ll be heading southwest of Eureka this weekend to wander a little.
> View attachment 5153


----------



## tim ng

in st. louis 63118 I harvest about 1 pound today in my front yard mostly blond and few grey . this was a ba







d year for my lawn. 50% are dry when they bud.


----------



## tim ng

all in southern slope


----------



## supplyguy1973

beowulf75 said:


> Is anybody else finding diddly?
> I’ve been out the past two days and haven’t found a one. We’ve got dandelions in Jefferson County, the redbuds are a budding, but it still looks behind schedule.
> Looking at the weather, I don’t see any favorable fruiting conditions in sight.
> I don’t mind a slow start, as log as it eventually will START.


We found around 100 yesterday, so they are out just not full force yet.


----------



## jmerx

A buddy found 7 yesterday all blacks no blondes yet


----------



## ckorte

Just across the river in Madison county Illinois. Just the very beginning of the season.


----------



## beowulf75

Okay...I have a string of six spots in the woods, all within about two miles. Checked them all today.
Nada, zilch, nothing. I’m at a pretty high altitude, though and they seem to flush later than everyone else’s spots. Been pulling them from these areas for 20 years.
Rain forecasted for Sunday evening....c’mon, Mother Nature! Give us a warm, gentle, thorough soaking! DON’T MAKE ME COME UP THERE!
(Shakes fist)


----------



## the original morelmama

Gwumpky said:


> Are grey morels small immature yellow morels. The small greys I found the other day were on there way out. Today I found one more grey in same spot and a yellow in another known spot that has started drying out. I fine it hard to believe that a grey will turn into a yellow. they may be the same species but due to conditions are grey or yellow. I know for a fact that the yellow morels I posted the other day were never grey morels. That was the second flush in that spot. I had harvested 6 a few days earlier. I came back after a soaking rain and found 16 more. All yellow never being greys. That was in Arkansas. I usually find greys earlier in the season. And late season the large yellows. That makes me think that it is still early here. I believe that after this weekend that is suppose to have rain I will find yellows. Here being Ozark, MO. Any input appreciated. By the way I found no morels or any mushrooms in the Mark Twain Forest Yesterday. Very, Very Dry. Low humidity.


I grew up hunting morels in Illinois and Missouri with a lot of success. I've tried a few times in Arkansas and always got skunked. Just wondering - do you hunt the same type of trees and landscape in AR as in Illinois and MO?


----------



## beowulf75

the original morelmama said:


> I grew up hunting morels in Illinois and Missouri with a lot of success. I've tried a few times in Arkansas and always got skunked. Just wondering - do you hunt the same type of trees and landscape in AR as in Illinois and MO?


Dunno.
I’ve heard people (on this very thread, even) preach hunting around cedars. I’ve never, ever, found morels fruiting around a cedar tree. 
I’m sure they do, I’ve just never had any luck with this method. I look for big hardwoods that have dead growth on them. Elms are best....when you can find em.


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

beowulf75 said:


> Is anybody else finding diddly?
> I’ve been out the past two days and haven’t found a one. We’ve got dandelions in Jefferson County, the redbuds are a budding, but it still looks behind schedule.
> Looking at the weather, I don’t see any favorable fruiting conditions in sight.
> I don’t mind a slow start, as log as it eventually will START.


Hunted a few spots on slopes near Meramec in Franklin Co. on Weds. and only found 1 yellow. Soil temps in woods were closing in on the sweet spot, but we need some rain (and these dang cold snaps to stop). Fingers crossed.


----------



## jmerx

the one on the left







this is the same type different tree. Wh can Identify this tree???


----------



## jmerx

MO ShroomSniper said:


> My curiosity is piqued, lol.


Here u go now what do u think?


----------



## Gwumpky

the original morelmama said:


> I grew up hunting morels in Illinois and Missouri with a lot of success. I've tried a few times in Arkansas and always got skunked. Just wondering - do you hunt the same type of trees and landscape in AR as in Illinois and MO?


Hey Morelmama. I was in the Ouachita National Forest west of Waldron, Arkansas. I found those yellow morels under a deciduous tree, I am sorry to say I could not identify. It was not an elm, ash, or oak. There are a lot of pine woods there, so I gravitate to the broadleaf trees. I also found 3 giant yellow morels on the banks of a creek there. I was late and they had dried out. I did not go back to that spot for the second flush. Wish I had.

I found 2 more greys today in the same spot I found 4 others earlier in the week in Ozark, Mo. They were under an elm. Funny how that is the only spot producing. I tried to spread the spores as I looked in other spots. Then I thought, maybe it is the tree that is providing the nutrients that allow the fruiting. Maybe I should be planting seeds from that elm. Does it have the DNA that promotes morel fruiting in dry conditions? Or is it as in real estate, "Location ,Location, Location.
Mycology is a fascinating study.


----------



## kb

merx, neither one is dead? the one on the top the bark looks elmish, but the branch structure is wrong on both for that. The bottom one now i can't see bark. what county you in dude? Maybe you have trees I don't. That happens in Mo. Do either one bear persimmons? the top ones bark kind of looks like my grandfathers persimmon did, and the branch structure is more like it. Hey, I spend my entire year looking for dead elm or cottonwood, and I know it is either of those. They have some way different stuff down in SE Mo


----------



## kb

supplyguy1973 said:


> We found around 100 yesterday, so they are out just not full force yet.


Hey Supply, that's one of the best I have heard, nice job. What general area of the state are you in ? It's so dry where i am that if it don't rain soon we are in trouble. thanks.


----------



## kb

tim, wish I had your problem. so they always come up in your yard?


----------



## DirtyDog

We do need rain. The bottoms are all most there in KC. There was a nice find in Platte county.


----------



## sustainable forager

jmerx said:


> View attachment 5204
> the one on the left
> View attachment 5205
> this is the same type different tree. Wh can Identify this tree???


Looks like a black walnut


----------



## stormy

beowulf75 said:


> Dunno.
> I’ve heard people (on this very thread, even) preach hunting around cedars. I’ve never, ever, found morels fruiting around a cedar tree.
> I’m sure they do, I’ve just never had any luck with this method. I look for big hardwoods that have dead growth on them. Elms are best....when you can find em.


 I think for the most part, they find them with elm trees mixed in with the cedar trees. The cedar tend to provide shade, so it keeps the area cooler, at least that’s my take on it?


----------



## supplyguy1973

kb said:


> Hey Supply, that's one of the best I have heard, nice job. What general area of the state are you in ? It's so dry where i am that if it don't rain soon we are in trouble. thanks.


We are in St. Francois county been finding some for a few weeks now, just a little early still. I hope we get that rain on Sunday.


----------



## Mendee Portrey

We've had success under cedars one year and gone back to the same spot the following year and nada. Dead elms have become our honey holes and sycamores 1 or 2 at a time. This year has been a tough one though! We have found some but nothing like previous years. Come on rain!


----------



## ace

ckorte said:


> Just across the river in Madison county Illinois. Just the very beginning of the season.


Were these found in siue Edwardsville? I always heard that area is a hotspot. That natural bluff is premo hunt ground. #jealous


----------



## kb

Thanks Supply, what do you hunt on down there tree wise anyway? Dirty D, Yeah we are now officially, all of N. Mo, on the national drought monitor map. Can't be good. All my spots up here are bone dry, there will not be morels without some rain soon. There is some west of us tonight but who knows where it will go. Chasing rain this year it looks like.


----------



## kb

Yeah, they grow on cedar,, but when and where is hard to say why. I very rarely find any on cedar up in north Missouri. But a friend and myself picked close to #90 one day in a spot in S.Kansas. Nothing but cedar. Have checked the same spot, or someone has , probably every year since and maybe a few but nothing major. I never go out of my way to hunt them.


----------



## tim ng

kb said:


> tim, wish I had your problem. so they always come up in your yard?





kb said:


> tim, wish I had your problem. so they always come up in your yard?


y


----------



## tim ng

tim ng said:


> y


yes every year same spot. today my daughter cut about 1 dozen more. wish I know how to post the pics. Got it.


----------



## supplyguy1973

kb said:


> Thanks Supply, what do you hunt on down there tree wise anyway? Dirty D, Yeah we are now officially, all of N. Mo, on the national drought monitor map. Can't be good. All my spots up here are bone dry, there will not be morels without some rain soon. There is some west of us tonight but who knows where it will go. Chasing rain this year it looks like.


We look for elms and ash but will find them around sycamore, poplar, even cedar


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> View attachment 5204
> the one on the left
> View attachment 5205
> this is the same type different tree. Wh can Identify this tree???


Kinda looks like ash to me


----------



## Spooky Duke 1972

Seems like the last few years I find them around sycamore's more than anything.


----------



## the original morelmama

beowulf75 said:


> Dunno.
> I’ve heard people (on this very thread, even) preach hunting around cedars. I’ve never, ever, found morels fruiting around a cedar tree.
> I’m sure they do, I’ve just never had any luck with this method. I look for big hardwoods that have dead growth on them. Elms are best....when you can find em.


Thanks!


----------



## the original morelmama

Gwumpky said:


> Hey Morelmama. I was in the Ouachita National Forest west of Waldron, Arkansas. I found those yellow morels under a deciduous tree, I am sorry to say I could not identify. It was not an elm, ash, or oak. There are a lot of pine woods there, so I gravitate to the broadleaf trees. I also found 3 giant yellow morels on the banks of a creek there. I was late and they had dried out. I did not go back to that spot for the second flush. Wish I had.
> 
> I found 2 more greys today in the same spot I found 4 others earlier in the week in Ozark, Mo. They were under an elm. Funny how that is the only spot producing. I tried to spread the spores as I looked in other spots. Then I thought, maybe it is the tree that is providing the nutrients that allow the fruiting. Maybe I should be planting seeds from that elm. Does it have the DNA that promotes morel fruiting in dry conditions? Or is it as in real estate, "Location ,Location, Location.
> Mycology is a fascinating study.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tool fan

Anyone finding near popular bluff ?


----------



## mafrederick

now it's raining. I procrastinated going out yesterday. Alexa said it wasn't going to rain today.


----------



## Gwumpky

Happy Earth Day! Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain!


----------



## jmerx

A few friend r finding in Washington co everyday


----------



## SlightlySpaded

My girlfriend spotted a grey that I kicked over while walking ahead of her while out in Valley Park.


----------



## stumpjumper

kb said:


> stumpjumper, platte county huh, just shows how early some will come. Man I drove though platte on Sat. and could not imagine there were any morels anywhere. Got to be Like finding a needle in a haystack right now. Went to Cabelas and upgraded my rain gear instead. Got great prices on nylon/goretex pullovers on sale. I'd prefer to wear nylon all day if I could. Going to rain all weekend it looks like, I hope. Then N.Mo and everything in the Midwest will be ready to go. This late cold is why I never like an early season, many places south might be screwed, we will see. Spaded that might be an elm. Is the left side of it dead? If you can't tell if there are buds then snap a few twigs to see if it is dead.


I got some real early spots down here that get sun all day so they come out super early... Never get much from them just use the spots to determine if the season started yet


----------



## nico

Tool fan said:


> Anyone finding near popular bluff ?


Hi, I'm new to this site. Not far from poplar bluff, found a few on 4\15,17&18 near ash but only after it warmed up at night. Checked many elms by dry creeks & nothing. So what about cottonwood trees do they produce?


----------



## stumpjumper

I been finding some in my early spots down by the Platte/buchannon county area but their still small... We need some rain... As soon as we get some rain they should start poppin


----------



## kb

thnks stumpy, I need to go get some of those earlies to eat before the bugs wake up and realize spring is finally here this week. I hear you on the rain. I am much drier here in Joetown believe it or not. That little area did catch some rain last weekend down there. Dang rain, I go through this to many springs. I would have made a psychotic farmer.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

jmerx said:


> Here u go now what do u think?


I'd guess an elm, very hard to tell. Come on, foliage, do your thing!


----------



## kb

thats a yes on the cottonwoods. Ones that have damage or have recently died.


----------



## bvrboy

just a few grays around here


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Rain...sweet, blessed rain. Around 1/3 inch now in STL. That hopefully jumps to at least an inch overnight. Think that may be the kick in the pants that the east (Central) side of MO has been waiting for! No luck on Sat., in another search near Meramec albeit on an abbreviated 2 hr. hunt (and in unexpectedly thick shagbark).


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Air temps currently projecting well with some good sun in 2nd half of the week. Good hunting (and hope rest of MO is getting some of the sweet stuff today)!


----------



## endo2075

I found 7 today. 6 good yellows and 1 big yellow that was on the down hill side. I'm in semo.


----------



## beowulf75

the original morelmama said:


> Thanks!


You bet...
Found about 24 yesterday. Blacks (Morchella elata) in one area and grays (M. esculenta) in another. These were in Illinois, though...just outside of Millstadt.


----------



## nutsak

Our season started over the weekend here in Kentucky.

We are delayed by 2.5 weeks later than normal.

Hit the woods this coming weekend it should be a good hunt for you all.

Hope this info helps, best of luck this year.


----------



## nico

kb said:


> thats a yes on the cottonwoods. Ones that have damage or have recently died.


Thanks. I went to a place loaded with elms but no morels.


----------



## beowulf75

Spent the majority of today trekking reliable spots from the past 20 years.
Zilch.
Nada.
Nyet. (No Russian collusion, I promise)

*Im like a little kid before Christmas. This is the event I look forward to all year long.!


----------



## trotline

Went out Friday after work, 20 minute drive. On the way out noticing no redbuds or dandelions. Stepped into woods and it was lifeless with still dormant trees. Ground moisture felt good. All I found was pink slime growing on river vines. A few days later, what a noticeable difference. Redbuds blooming and dandelions have taken over. I’m in Platte county. I will get back before the weekend rush, they are up, I just have to find them. I was thinking why I even bother looking at all. I’m good with eating just once a season. Something about finding a morel that puts a smile on my face and makes me happy. Not sure why but it does


----------



## SlightlySpaded

Found two little guys and their big brother that was being feasted on by some snails. They were all on the roots of a damaged cottonwood along the Missouri in the St. Charles area. I let them be.


----------



## Inthewild

SlightlySpaded said:


> Found two little guys and their big brother that was being feasted on by some snails. They were all on the roots of a damaged cottonwood along the Missouri in the St. Charles area. I let them be.
> 
> View attachment 5365
> View attachment 5366
> View attachment 5367
> View attachment 5368
> View attachment 5369


I never thought I would HATE Snails.


----------



## Ali Richardson

Does anyone know if they have been found in Laclede County yet???


----------



## jmerx

Ali Richardson said:


> Does anyone know if they have been found in Laclede County yet???


Not sure about the county but they r being found in that area


----------



## Nautique

Going to be another bad year.


----------



## Zamboom

Independence mo checking in. I found it yesterday. Its really dry in the woods going to wait until more rain.


----------



## Gwumpky

found 1 giant yellow and one medium yellow in Mark Twain Forest yesterday. Giant was on the bank of a creek. found 7 yellows in Ozark, Mo. today. 2 dried out, 3 medium, 2 small. 1 small was were I found the greys last week. All were on there way out if not found today. Hopefully more rain tomorrow. Thinking of breaking out the walking stick as vegetation is taking off. Also found a false morel in Mark Twain not far from the giant yellow.


----------



## supplyguy1973

I found 60 nice ones yesterday.


----------



## BenK

Where at?


----------



## DirtyDog

It is dry out. We need rain here in the West side of the state​Going ng to give her a go again today. Got to find moisture and morels will be there.
Hit a nice tree yesterday and picked 80 nice morels.


----------



## kb

Dirty D, you have been more ambitious than me. I am still in the skunked faze.. You are right on the dry and you guys down there are 5 times wetter than up here. But the rain is coming it looks like. Just asking , are you getting those locally or going south a bit? If I had saved your phone # I would call instead. Debating to take off work tomorrow and Friday, or save some for the next couple weeks.


----------



## BenK

Where are you guys finding the ones mentioned in the couple posts above?


----------



## DirtyDog

kb said:


> Dirty D, you have been more ambitious than me. I am still in the skunked faze.. You are right on the dry and you guys down there are 5 times wetter than up here. But the rain is coming it looks like. Just asking , are you getting those locally or going south a bit? If I had saved your phone # I would call instead. Debating to take off work tomorrow and Friday, or save some for the next couple weeks.


KB I have your number in my phone and will call you a little bit later and let you know what I know


----------



## DirtyDog

KB I have your number and will call you in a little while


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Got out for couple of hours yesterday. Prospected a few spots on new ground (ash/sycamore) in hills and creek bottom in Meramec valley with no success ,other than a couple of falsies. Rain from weekend did not seem to have hit in that area...much dryer than I expected. Hopefully get a good soaker soon for better hunting conditions this weekend.


----------



## jmerx

Washington county today


----------



## jmczar

I've been jumping around my spots from St. Louis down to St. Gen and over toward Bonne Terre and just not finding much. Found a few dried up bitties that I had to soak to get back to life, but nothing great. I still have about a pound of dried morels from last year that I've been hesitant to use thinking they might have to last me. I'm hoping to head out 2 more times before next week. Those 75+ days they're predicting worry me...


----------



## supplyguy1973

BenK said:


> Where at?


St. Francois county


----------



## nico

Found a few in semo, big ones but only a couple here and there near dry creeks


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

DirtyDog said:


> It is dry out. We need rain here in the West side of the state​Going ng to give her a go again today. Got to find moisture and morels will be there.
> Hit a nice tree yesterday and picked 80 nice morels.


Nice work DirtyD. What area were you in? I'm in KC area and my buddy over in KCK found a couple dozen yellas yesterday. Thank God for the 1/2 inch of rain we got! It's going to be on, and I'll be out hunting the next 2 days. I'm debating if I should stick to my Independence area, or if I'd have better luck driving a bit south.


----------



## stumpjumper

DirtyDog said:


> It is dry out. We need rain here in the West side of the state​Going ng to give her a go again today. Got to find moisture and morels will be there.
> Hit a nice tree yesterday and picked 80 nice morels.





DirtyDog said:


> It is dry out. We need rain here in the West side of the state​Going ng to give her a go again today. Got to find moisture and morels will be there.
> Hit a nice tree yesterday and picked 80 nice morels.


Did you find them in bottoms or hills


----------



## stumpjumper

I'm in Platte county and about to go out... Found some a week ago so hopefully this rain got some more to pop


----------



## beowulf75

Man, there ain’t nothing happening in Jefferson County that i can find!
Spots that have produced well for over 20 years for me don’t have diddly. Well, I take that back. After 10 hours in the woods, I have found two morels. Two.
I usually have at least a hundred by now.


----------



## Gwumpky

Found 17 nice yellows today, kept 14. Notice my walking stick. All found in same area up hill of creek in Mark Twain Forest. Chirstian County Mo.


----------



## Nautique

One here one there the next generation. If you had a patch last year - could be good? Lot of one and done racks the brain.


----------



## stumpjumper

Found about half a pound in the hills at the top of a southwestern facing slope in Platte county. It's still early for sure but gonna try my luck in the bottoms today


----------



## BlueBrained

West St. Louis County today.


----------



## rango

Anybody know what is happening in the Branson area, Stone and Taney county?


----------



## Canofveggies

Found about 120 today along the Missouri River in St Louis County. Just stuck to the field edges until I hit the jackpot, which was about 100 mushrooms popping out in a area of small trees with basically zero undergrowth.


----------



## jmerx

found 16 in Washington county today


----------



## jmerx




----------



## morelmaniac78

Canofveggies said:


> Found about 120 today along the Missouri River in St Louis County. Just stuck to the field edges until I hit the jackpot, which was about 100 mushrooms popping out in a area of small trees with basically zero undergrowth.
> View attachment 5673


DO you have a picture of the leaf litter from where you found these or possibly know what type of trees you were in?


----------



## jmerx

I didn' find but 2 under an ash but the rest were under what I think was an elm


----------



## Canofveggies

morelmaniac78 said:


> DO you have a picture of the leaf litter from where you found these or possibly know what type of trees you were in?


I honestly got so overwhelmed with picking them I forgot to take pics, I will this week and post for ID. I work right down the road from where I found them so it won't be a problem getting back there since I too want to know what the trees were.


----------



## NickS

Found about 30 grays and 2 yellows north of St. Louis. Also found a bunch of dryads saddles. Only picked the 2 biggest dryads. Total of a half pound of morels


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Im not sure if uprooting the whole root system is the best way to harvest but awesome find!


----------



## Menkovic

Found some big ones. Desoto mo.


----------



## NickS

mellowmushiestl said:


> Im not sure if uprooting the whole root system is the best way to harvest but awesome find!


Really? I hear mixed feelings about that. Normally I don’t but I just watched a couple videos and they were pulling root so I did the same this year. I’ll cut them today instead. Thanks cuz I made the same mistake with some hen and chicken of the woods a couple years ago and it didn’t grow back the next year. But if I cut before the base I got them back the next year.


----------



## beowulf75

NickS said:


> Really? I hear mixed feelings about that. Normally I don’t but I just watched a couple videos and they were pulling root so I did the same this year. I’ll cut them today instead. Thanks cuz I made the same mistake with some hen and chicken of the woods a couple years ago and it didn’t grow back the next year. But if I cut before the base I got them back the next year.


“I’ll cut them today instead “.
Oh, ho! Feeling a little cocky, eh?


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Heading for the woods near desoto. Hopefully I find some big ones too Menkovic


----------



## jmerx

Found 5 more today


----------



## trotline

I’m on the board! Took my daughter for good luck. Nicknamed her lucky years ago and she found the first one. 66 total barely above leaf litter along Platte river.


----------



## NickS

beowulf75 said:


> “I’ll cut them today instead “.
> Oh, ho! Feeling a little cocky, eh?


You betcha! We found 7 mediums today so it was an ok day considering we still ain’t go no dang rain. Beautiful looking morels though


----------



## mellowmushiestl




----------



## mellowmushiestl

Jefferson County


----------



## Gwumpky

Found 15 more Friday and Saturday in Christian County, Mo. Heading for Illinois up on the Mississippi. Dried these out for later. It's been nice.


----------



## morelmaniac78

Canofveggies said:


> I honestly got so overwhelmed with picking them I forgot to take pics, I will this week and post for ID. I work right down the road from where I found them so it won't be a problem getting back there since I too want to know what the trees were.


Anyway you can text message me This week? 314-420-0377


----------



## DirtyDog

mellowmushiestl said:


> Im not sure if uprooting the whole root system is the best way to harvest but awesome find!


Morels don't have roots


----------



## NWMO1512

trotline said:


> View attachment 5863
> View attachment 5864
> I’m on the board! Took my daughter for good luck. Nicknamed her lucky years ago and she found the first one. 66 total barely above leaf litter along Platte river.



Hey Trotline how did she end up this past deer season? You guys have any luck?


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

Found about 3 dozen shrooms Saturday in Jackson Co....mostly tiny half-frees found on my knees. Though a couple of my usual spots didn't turn up diddly squat, it was good to come home with something to throw in the skillet.


----------



## jmerx

Going up to the Hannibal area this weekend anybody picking anything around there yet


----------



## trotline

NWMO1512 said:


> Hey Trotline how did she end up this past deer season? You guys have any luck?


She shot a spike year before last with a bow and a doe with crossbow last season. Other daughter shot a spike last season. Same tree, same size deer a year apart and was a first for both. We only had 2 days to hunt. I shot a little buck. Lots of big ones around, Knox county. I just need more time. The jerky I made was awesome! Thanks for asking, they are hooked.


----------



## trotline

jmerx said:


> Going up to the Hannibal area this weekend anybody picking anything around there yet


Woods are bare and couple weeks behind past couple years. Dad is in Maywood and been turkey hunting. Not found anything but he doesn’t look much. This weekend should be a start for morels in Hannibal area. Good luck


----------



## SlightlySpaded

Found a few tonight in St. Charles. Two singles around ashes and then an ash with four. One decent size, one little fresh guy and two a little bigger than the fresh around the one ash.


----------



## MO ShroomSniper

trotline said:


> View attachment 5927
> View attachment 5928
> 
> She shot a spike year before last with a bow and a doe with crossbow last season. Other daughter shot a spike last season. Same tree, same size deer a year apart and was a first for both. We only had 2 days to hunt. I shot a little buck. Lots of big ones around, Knox county. I just need more time. The jerky I made was awesome! Thanks for asking, they are hooked.


Awesome! Happy to see you passing the tradition along.


----------



## SlightlySpaded

One ridge over from last nights finds. These were on the edge of a dry creek bed where the leaves were built up. The last one was right under a tree hanging over the edge with roots exposed which was about 15 feet from the others. I’m not sure on the tree. It could have been what was hosting but I didn’t recognize any characteristics that I’ve been trying to focus on.


----------



## NickS

jmerx said:


> Going up to the Hannibal area this weekend anybody picking anything around there yet


My mom in Hannibal picked a few on Saturday


----------



## P.C. Finder

I found 18 gray/yellow hybrids (Fresh and 14oz worth) this evening. Good looking shrooms. They are popping and will be appearing more after this rain. (Middle/upper platte county).


----------



## DirtyDog

P.C. Finder said:


> I found 18 gray/yellow hybrids (Fresh and 14oz worth) this evening. Good looking shrooms. They are popping and will be appearing more after this rain. (Middle/upper platte county).


I found some in Platte county last week and they were small and fresh. Hoping this rain along with perfect temps gets us going good finnaly.


----------



## trotline

Found 26 around this 3 pack along river today, mostly big maple trees. 32 total


----------



## dem

Found 54 under one elm in the woods this morning after 1 1/2 in. of rain last night. East central Platte co.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

Found these as soon as I stepped into the woods from a gravel rd. All within 3 feet from another


----------



## mellowmushiestl




----------



## trotline

mellowmushiestl said:


> View attachment 6173


Looks like they are getting big. I will need some Ray Charles with grass getting taller in my spot. Ticks have been terrible. Guessing they will be growing fast now with temps and moisture. Hoping season lasts another 2 weeks but latest I’ve ever found any was May 7


----------



## jeffschre

You and me both....have only found 4 so far this year (last Thurs. (2) and Sat (another 2))....hoping the rain over the last couple of days will give me better luck tomorrow morning (meaning beating everyone else and the deer to them), since I'll be hunting public land.


----------



## Canofveggies

Found about 80 along some field edges at a MDC area in St Louis County, same place I went last Friday. I only picked 40. No 100+ patches of mushrooms this week, I would find between 3 and 8 mushrooms here and there and half of them were too overcooked, but there were still plenty of really good looking mushrooms!


----------



## hippie_killer

Anyone finding them in North Central MO.? I'm in Linn Co. and found 1 yesterday, our MDC areas have been getting hit hard apparently but I haven't heard of anyone finding bucketloads, just a dozen or fewer. What a weird season!


----------



## Old Elm

Canofveggies said:


> Found about 80 along some field edges at a MDC area in St Louis County, same place I went last Friday. I only picked 40. No 100+ patches of mushrooms this week, I would find between 3 and 8 mushrooms here and there and half of them were too overcooked, but there were still plenty of really good looking mushrooms!


Nice haul, & THX'z for sharing the pictures too. Lookin like you're on the end of yer season.


----------



## dem

Found another dozen under same elm on Fri. morning plus another 10 in surrounding area. Got home and my wife had found one large one in a big depression I have been filling with shredded leaves and walnut hulls and shells. Never been any there before.


----------



## BlueBrained

West St. Louis County.


----------



## jmerx

found 3 today 39 min west of Hannibal


----------



## Swat1018

Finally on the board. Got to the farm in NEMO on Thursday. Found a few. Found quite a few Friday, Saturday, and today. All on River or stream banks around sycamore or birch. Lewis / Knox Counties. A few dry, mostly fresh. Just had a shower come through, it was really needed!


----------



## NickS

We’ve found 4 pounds this year. About 80 mushrooms total. Spend many days getting that many. Found in a wooded field near a creek bed some on the creek bed. The most I found clumped near each other was 7 and 6. No large patches for me. Yesterday they were about 5inches tall and probably days from being to old. So is there another flush of morels or is that probably the end of the season? Because all the ones we were finding were gray morels that just got larger since they weren’t being found. So from my observation there isn’t 2 different morel strains but grays are young and yellows are old. I’ll still be out looking all week in hopes there is another flush. If not it’s waiting for chanterelle season


----------



## RocketMan

Found 10 feet apart on an east west line near but not under a huge hedge tree 10 to 20 feet from the tree line in the forest on a gradual north facing slope. This was my first year of Morel hunting. I have searched for weeks in Texas Arkansas Kansas Oklahoma and Missouri. Finally found them 200 yards from the house after hiking 5 miles through the forest of the Pleasant Hope Conservation.


----------



## trotline

I have not had a chance to get out and look since last Thursday’s finds. Taking girls and future son out late this afternoon to spot I haven’t checked but picked couple pounds in 3 years ago. High hopes and may be able to get back to where picked first ones with daughter, curious if more sprouted up. Will post any finds later. Season probably winding down based off of size of morels in previous posts.


----------



## Jwithing

Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. This year has been horrible. Just found three fingernail morels an hour ago in Jeff co. Looks like 90 degree temps later this week. Found some other interesting growth and was wondering if you all could help me identify.


----------



## shroomdawg

Shroomdiggity was shown some pics by a lady he works with, over 40lbs found on Sunday near Faucett MO, most were in very good condition, so they're still out there if you put in the time to look and have a place that isn't over run with shroom stompers.


----------



## trotline

shroomdawg said:


> Shroomdiggity was shown some pics by a lady he works with, over 40lbs found on Sunday near Faucett MO, most were in very good condition, so they're still out there if you put in the time to look and have a place that isn't over run with shroom stompers.


Found 66 that I kept and some of those are iffy. Left another 40 or so that were to far gone. Season probably over for me here in Platte county.


----------



## jeffschre

I wish I could say I found 50 this weekend....unfortunately I wasn't that lucky....18 is my total for the season (21 if you count one stump that someone or something beat me to and one that was too dried out) ....14 of them being found on Sat. found 9 in one spot and even those were 3-4 feet apart. All the others were one-sy, two-sy.

I'd like to get out at least one more time but between the 4 foot tall grasses and the 80 degree temps over the last week I don't know if it would be worth while.


----------



## NickS

Jwithing said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. This year has been horrible. Just found three fingernail morels an hour ago in Jeff co. Looks like 90 degree temps later this week. Found some other interesting growth and was wondering if you all could help me identify.
> View attachment 6585
> View attachment 6587
> View attachment 6586
> View attachment 6588
> View attachment 6589
> View attachment 6590


The first shroom is a dryads saddle. Edible and delicious. Past it’s prime but get it young and it has a nice meaty texture with a decent flavor. Definitely worth trying. I enjoy them


----------



## Demyx




----------



## Demyx




----------



## Demyx

Lol 20 pounds one patch well more than 20 pounds it's still popping I wish I had dated material but got tons of pics


----------



## Yukon Cornelius

Jwithing said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. This year has been horrible. Just found three fingernail morels an hour ago in Jeff co. Looks like 90 degree temps later this week. Found some other interesting growth and was wondering if you all could help me identify.
> View attachment 6585
> View attachment 6587
> View attachment 6586
> View attachment 6588
> View attachment 6589
> View attachment 6590


Saw someone already ID'ed the Dryad's for you. 3rd and 4th pics appear to be Mica Caps (inkys). From what I've read/heard, they're edible but not to be consumed with alcohol. Needless to say that last bit disqualifies them from my consideration.

Not sure about the ones in the last 2 pics without seeing the undersides. Maybe fringed tubarias or a rooting polypore?


----------



## Demyx

They were all taken in this last week the rain storm threw them all over the st.joseph area and around but I'm still finding them like crazy usually a pound or two every other spot or nothing for three spots and then boom a nice spot I've been reading your guys post since early this year and figure to only post if I had some actual luck let me know if any one wants to see more of the pics of my luck this year


----------



## jmerx

Demyx said:


> They were all taken in this last week the rain storm threw them all over the st.joseph area and around but I'm still finding them like crazy usually a pound or two every other spot or nothing for three spots and then boom a nice spot I've been reading your guys post since early this year and figure to only post if I had some actual luck let me know if any one wants to see more of the pics of my luck this year


We want to see all ur pics we love shrooms pics keep them coming


----------



## shroomdawg

Demyx said:


> They were all taken in this last week the rain storm threw them all over the st.joseph area and around but I'm still finding them like crazy usually a pound or two every other spot or nothing for three spots and then boom a nice spot I've been reading your guys post since early this year and figure to only post if I had some actual luck let me know if any one wants to see more of the pics of my luck this year


Nice haul baw!


----------



## Demyx

I went out hunting less than 500 yards from my house and found almost 4 pounds of wilted dying mushrooms this rain were about to get hit with will make it a big patch at least I'm hopin


----------



## Demyx

Thanks for the props lol I refused to be skunked this year


----------



## Demyx

Also the tree clinging mushrooms found earlier is big laughing Jim I believe if it bruise green all other characteristics look similar to it I could wrong


----------



## stumpjumper

Found 5 pounds yesterday in one patch and left others to grow


----------



## morelmaniac78

stumpjumper said:


> Found 5 pounds yesterday in one patch and left others to grow


What part of the state?


----------



## Jwithing

NickS said:


> The first shroom is a dryads saddle. Edible and delicious. Past it’s prime but get it young and it has a nice meaty texture with a decent flavor. Definitely worth trying. I enjoy them


Thanks for the identification. I was thinking dryads saddle based on internet investigation, but wasn't sure if there are any deadly look a likes or if these were past their prime. I'll head back there today to see if there's any new, younger specimens. Sad morel hunting for me, so I would love to try anything new!


----------



## Jwithing

Yukon Cornelius said:


> Saw someone already ID'ed the Dryad's for you. 3rd and 4th pics appear to be Mica Caps (inkys). From what I've read/heard, they're edible but not to be consumed with alcohol. Needless to say that last bit disqualifies them from my consideration.
> 
> Not sure about the ones in the last 2 pics without seeing the undersides. Maybe fringed tubarias or a rooting polypore?


Thanks for the identification! Inkys are definitely out for me too then lol. The orange ones look like ringless Honey mushrooms, but I've read those grow during fall and have some extremely deadly look alikes, so I'll definitely leave those alone.


----------



## stumpjumper

platte county


----------



## jmerx

stumpjumper said:


> View attachment 6742
> platte county


Nice find stumpjumper


----------



## Demyx

Is that from today


----------



## Jwithing

Got another identification question for ya guys. Stumbled upon two of these little suckers in my voyage a couple hours ago. No shrooms . I bashed one open and they look even funkier. Try were a little translucent as well.


----------



## shroomdawg

Jwithing said:


> Got another identification question for ya guys. Stumbled upon two of these little suckers in my voyage a couple hours ago. No shrooms . I bashed one open and they look even funkier. Try were a little translucent as well.
> View attachment 6767
> View attachment 6766


Looks like you’re in a toxic dump, get the hell outta there.


----------



## shroomdawg

stumpjumper said:


> View attachment 6742
> platte county


I’m stumped, are you saying those were found in Platte county today/yesterday? If y’all found’m in the past two days....., you da man and you got a legit honey hole. Lol!


----------



## kb

Nice ones Stump, I have heard of some good finds in some sycamore bottoms. Were those on Sycs? Amazing how they lasted in this heat. I think those green things are Made in China, every thing else is. Hey Dawg, you do any good in any hills this year? Usually you guys kill them north of me. I got skunked in a place I have never had it happen before unless I was to early, and I don't think I was early.


----------



## stumpjumper

The picture was from the day before but found the same amount yesterday and was fresh like those... I found them in the hills around maple trees... Because of how thick the leaves are on the trees it don't get much sunlight and the ground is still wet there. Gonna hit another spot like it today... Their still out there you just gotta know the right spots


----------



## shroomdawg

kb said:


> Nice ones Stump, I have heard of some good finds in some sycamore bottoms. Were those on Sycs? Amazing how they lasted in this heat. I think those green things are Made in China, every thing else is. Hey Dawg, you do any good in any hills this year? Usually you guys kill them north of me. I got skunked in a place I have never had it happen before unless I was to early, and I don't think I was early.


I wouldn't say good, maybe a little over 10lbs outta the hills, we had decent luck with Sycamores on the smaller river bottoms. It was a tough year kb but stumpjumper is showing it can still be done if you wanna put in the time. Don't know if I'll get out again but stumpjumper has me thinkin


----------



## morelmaniac78

Demyx said:


> Lol 20 pounds one patch well more than 20 pounds it's still popping I wish I had dated material but got tons of pics


What part of the state Demyx??


----------



## Demyx

St.joseph they're kinda everywhere around here I'll be checking for more growth last patch I found was dying but that's ok it'll come back bigger next rain we get I bet we have two weeks left till they stop


----------



## kb

Well stump you got me beat, never thought of looking on live maple in hills. Dang I always hit maples in bottoms, so it figures. I think mushroom madman mentioned he hits those last year. What trees did you pick on in the hills Dawg? I have not seen much on ash this year, the elm has been so-so, loaded up big in a grove of cottonwood. Gonna go back to some of my local hill spots and find some shady wet maples, and recheck some north slopes. Wish it would cool down.


----------



## supplyguy1973

Jwithing said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. This year has been horrible. Just found three fingernail morels an hour ago in Jeff co. Looks like 90 degree temps later this week. Found some other interesting growth and was wondering if you all could help me identify.
> View attachment 6585
> View attachment 6587
> View attachment 6586
> View attachment 6588
> View attachment 6589
> View attachment 6590


Looks like Dryads Saddle and mica caps. not sure what the third ones are


----------



## jmerx

these were found today 30 min west of Hannabal in the river birches


----------



## jean marie

Jwithing said:


> Got another identification question for ya guys. Stumbled upon two of these little suckers in my voyage a couple hours ago. No shrooms . I bashed one open and they look even funkier. Try were a little translucent as well.
> View attachment 6767
> View attachment 6766


Those are oak tree galls formed by non-stinging wasps laying eggs in the leaves, stems, or flowers of the tree.


----------



## Jwithing

jean marie said:


> Those are oak tree galls formed by non-stinging wasps laying eggs in the leaves, stems, or flowers of the tree.


Thanks! Never seen any like that!


----------



## stumpjumper

Picked 23 pounds in Platte county hills yesterday! And kb my absolute best spots in the hills are in big groves of green maples... Never had much luck in the bottoms around maples tho... The spot I picked the 23 pounds is the best spot I got, found a patch of 81 pounds there but that was a long time ago lol... Every year I seem to pick around 30-60 pounds in it! As soon as we get some rain I'll go back and get the ones I left to grow


----------



## stumpjumper

Well rain crumbled the ones I left to grow... I'd say the season is for sure done around here


----------



## Nooner_author

Was out today, didn't find any Morels, but found these. Anyone have any idea what these are?


----------



## jmerx

Loom like some kind of puffball maybe


----------



## jmerx

People r finding chicken of the woods in stl county already


----------



## Nooner_author

jmerx said:


> Loom like some kind of puffball maybe


They ended up being Ink Caps.


----------



## Nooner_author

jmerx said:


> People r finding chicken of the woods in stl county already


I've found two! Tender and delicious!!


----------



## cntryboy

Jbarr said:


> I heard that someone in SW Missouri has already found “a” morel? They posted a picture on FB with a copy of Missouri Conservation Magazine with today’s date.


I wouldn't think so being that early.. they didnt start till late April 18..


----------



## cntryboy

jean marie said:


> Anyone ever hunt Mark Twain National Forest?


----------



## sustainable forager

cntryboy said:


> I wouldn't think so being that early.. they didnt start till late April 18..


I was almost done in MO by April 18th


----------



## beowulf75

Demyx said:


> Also the tree clinging mushrooms found earlier is big laughing Jim I believe if it bruise green all other characteristics look similar to it I could wrong
> View attachment 6708
> View attachment 6709
> View attachment 6708
> View attachment 6709


I was thinking that may be gymnopilus as well, but I think they’re usually an autumn fruit.


----------

